# Kiss of Darkness: OOC: Part 1--A Hint of Shadow



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2006)

(OOC: Let's see.  Verra had a vision and Val couldn't find anything new (which is only logical, since her search skill is no better than Baeleth's and there has been intervening looting.  Keia, did you see the vision?  If not, is it in the saved version of this thread?)


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2006)

I did not see the vision . . . sorry.  Gaming weekend, then enworld down I must have missed a bunch of posting . . .   

Keia


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 11, 2006)

[Sblock=Rhaka's last post]OOC: I posed this about 5 hours before ENWorld crashed.  I don't know if everyone read it, but it involved the looting.  Of course, Rhaka would have no idea about there being additional looting since this is the first time she's seen it.

Assuming we're going to be going ICly sometime soon, here it is (slightly modified, I'm sure, because I can't remember it exactly.  But the jist is the same...):

Rhaka shook he head slowly at the apparent looting that has happened.  "I just don't understand the facination with possessions.  I suppose I can understand owning stuff beyond the clothing one has to wear, but it seems like ownership breeds greed.  And greed brings out the worst in people."

Rhaka attempts to look for anything of particular value ... but since she has little experience with possessions she honestly doesn't know what to look for besides shiney stuff that doesn't appear in the forrest naturally.

[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2006)

I saw that one NLF.  Did anyone get an e-mail notification with Verra's vision? (which was admittedly in an SBLOCK)  I don't want to rewrite it if it exists somewhere in cyberspace.  Let me know.


----------



## unleashed (May 12, 2006)

Sadly I didn't put it in my log because it was SBLOCKed...if only I'd known.  

Seems about where we were up to, I suppose I should post the post I was typing when everything crashed.

Edit: Rystil, could you add an OOC to the title of this thread as it's named exactly the same as the IC thread.


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2006)

I posted Val in the RG.

No, I don't have the vision, didn't know she had one.


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2006)

RA,

I don't remember the vision.  I remember posting that she was opening herself up to the room to get some sense of what happened and was never able to get on ENWorld again.  Do you want me to post my post again about opening up to the room?

Also, I added OOC to the title of the thread for clarification 

Keia


----------



## unleashed (May 12, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> RA,
> 
> I don't remember the vision.  I remember posting that she was opening herself up to the room to get some sense of what happened and was never able to get on ENWorld again.  Do you want me to post my post again about opening up to the room?
> 
> ...



I'll add your last post, about opening up, as a quote at the top of my first post in the new thread Keia. Done.  

Thanks for the OOC addition to the thread title.


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2006)

Keia, feel free to not answer Val till you have your vision, it makes as much sense then as afterwards.  I made it on the assumption that Verra was doing a quiet meditation type thing, vision or no


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2006)

BTW, I'll ask this here because I respect all of your rules knowledge.

I'm looking for input in a bard PrC I've created.  RA has already chimed in, if any of the rest of you have comments, I'd appreciate it.

Seeker of the Llanno


----------



## Bront (May 25, 2006)

*poke*


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> *poke*



 Yeah, I know--the logs failed.  I said I'd update after finals, and last one is tomorrow


----------



## Bront (May 25, 2006)

FYI - Keia, there's some LS stuff you may want to hop in on.


----------



## unleashed (May 31, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know--the logs failed.  I said I'd update after finals, and last one is tomorrow



*Unleashed pokes Rystil with a long stick through the bars of his cage.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2006)

I didn't say _when_ after finals though


----------



## unleashed (May 31, 2006)

True, but it's always fun to poke you with a stick.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

Happy birthday NLF!   I don't often notice the birthdays, but whenever I do, it seems like I know someone down there.


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Happy birthday NLF!   I don't often notice the birthdays, but whenever I do, *it seems like I know someone down there* .




Those words just don't seem right somehow . . .   

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> Those words just don't seem right somehow . . .
> 
> Keia



 Huh?  Down there on the list of names at the bottom of the page


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Huh?  Down there on the list of names at the bottom of the page



Uh-huh . . .   

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> Uh-huh . . .
> 
> Keia



 I don't know what you mean--I suppose I can guess, but it doesn't make much sense that way


----------



## unleashed (Jun 3, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Happy birthday NLF!   I don't often notice the birthdays, but whenever I do, it seems like I know someone down there.



Yes, happy birthday Nonlethal...glad someone brought it up otherwise I would have missed it.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 3, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't know what you mean--I suppose I can guess, but it doesn't make much sense that way



It's not supposed to make sense, it's supposed to be funny and a little naughty...don't worry Keia, I got it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yes, happy birthday Nonlethal...glad someone brought it up otherwise I would have missed it.



 Those little birthday things really do come in handy.  I almost always miss them, but sometimes I don't.  One of the members of my Face to Face gaming group has an account with 0 posts, but I one time freaked him out with a happy birthday message thanks to ENWorld.  It freaked him out because he had never told us his birthday, and he knew it


----------



## unleashed (Jun 3, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Those little birthday things really do come in handy.  I almost always miss them, but sometimes I don't.



I almost always miss them too, because I hardly ever use the main forum page, and even if I do I rarely go all the way to the end where the birthdays are located.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I almost always miss them too, because I hardly ever use the main forum page, and even if I do I rarely go all the way to the end where the birthdays are located.



 I have enough of the forums that I don't like minimised with the magic minus sign that it is minutely faster to reach Playing the Game by hitting the End key on my keyboard and scrolling up with Page Up than it is to just use Page Down.  This gives me a tiny chance to glance a name I know on the birthdays, if I happen to be looking.  So if I missed anyone's birthday here, it's not because I don't like you--it's because I don't check very well


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> Those words just don't seem right somehow . . .
> 
> Keia



That would explain where all the posting comes from


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the birthday wishes.

As it turns out, I ended up working the better portion of the day.  All my family's away, so it was no big deal anyway.  But thanks for remembering!


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

Oops, ment traps, not tracks, not that I have trapfinding... but if it's under a dc20 I have a shot.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Oops, ment traps, not tracks, not that I have trapfinding... but if it's under a dc20 I have a shot.



 Ahh, I see   She doesn't see any traps either


----------



## unleashed (Jun 11, 2006)

Bront, so is Valerie bringing the rest of us along or leaving us on the docks?


----------



## Bront (Jun 11, 2006)

You're welcome to join her.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 11, 2006)

Well of course we _could_ follow her...though I was wondering if she was going to take the time to tell us where she was going.


----------



## Bront (Jun 11, 2006)

She said she could find out, you said she should, so she went to do so.  I assumed she mentioned this.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 11, 2006)

Ah, I see, and I thought she might just be going to get sweaty and dirty again.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 18, 2006)

RA,

Sorry to have held the game up.  Unfortuantely, something has come up and I'll be away from my computer from Sunday till Saturday.  Please feel free to NPC Rhaka as needed, although I've tried to put her into a position where the game can move forward without waiting on a reply from her.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> OOC: Looks like we flew well past the request for Verra to remember some of the symbols and such . . . nevertheless . . .



Well that was Valerie's request...Baeleth would have worried about it if the proprietor mentioned seeing such a pouch, but since he didn't.


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well that was Valerie's request...Baeleth would have worried about it if the proprietor mentioned seeing such a pouch, but since he didn't.



LIAR!  You wanted to hog RA all to yourself!  Shame, shame on you!


----------



## unleashed (Jun 24, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> LIAR!  You wanted to hog RA all to yourself!  Shame, shame on you!



Don't blame me, Rystil could have held me up at any point.


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

RA, you have e-mail


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 25, 2006)

Okay, I am back on a post-daily basis until the end of July.  Hope I didn't hold you all up too much.  Apparently, though, Unleashed didn't mind because he wanted to hog RA to himself anyway ...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Okay, I am back on a post-daily basis until the end of July.  Hope I didn't hold you all up too much.  Apparently, though, Unleashed didn't mind because he wanted to hog RA to himself anyway ...



 Apparently not   If you were here, Rhaka could have tried to buy a nice curio, like maybe a musical instrument made from unicorn-horn


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah, no offense to the game line or anything but I think I picked a good week to miss.  Shopping isn't really something a VoP character does much of.  So .. uh ... if more shopping is being planned let's say July 24th - Aug 12th would be another good time!     [I won't be gone that whole time, but I have two seperate trips planned across that time.  Just giving a long heads up.]

Anyway, it is good to be back gaming.  Glad you all didn't miss Rhaka, though.


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

Take Rhaka shopping for 2 weeks in july/august, got it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Yeah, no offense to the game line or anything but I think I picked a good week to miss.  Shopping isn't really something a VoP character does much of.  So .. uh ... if more shopping is being planned let's say July 24th - Aug 12th would be another good time!     [I won't be gone that whole time, but I have two seperate trips planned across that time.  Just giving a long heads up.]
> 
> Anyway, it is good to be back gaming.  Glad you all didn't miss Rhaka, though.



 Oh we missed her, we just got along anyways


----------



## unleashed (Jun 26, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Okay, I am back on a post-daily basis until the end of July.  Hope I didn't hold you all up too much.  Apparently, though, Unleashed didn't mind because he wanted to hog RA to himself anyway ...



Well I didn't see much reason for waiting to ask questions, especially for another description of the symbols, as we'd gone through describing the symbols earlier...which is how Baeleth came up with them probably being Draconic or Infernal.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I didn't see much reason for waiting to ask questions, especially for another description of the symbols, as we'd gone through describing the symbols earlier...which is how Baeleth came up with them probably being Draconic or Infernal.



 Yeah, no worries   Trust me, there have been several times when different players have hogged me to themselves.  This was not one of those times


----------



## unleashed (Jun 26, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Anyway, it is good to be back gaming.  Glad you all didn't miss Rhaka, though.



Rhaka who? I wondered where Kinjon was though.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 26, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, no worries   Trust me, there have been several times when different players have hogged me to themselves.  This was not one of those times



Must reply to the teasing, otherwise there's no point them doing it.  

And now I've waited three days for someone to post in the thread, either as a reply to me or asking the shopkeeper more questions, and it's only Nonlethal saying Rhaka isn't entering the store.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Must reply to the teasing, otherwise there's no point them doing it.
> 
> And now I've waited three days for someone to post in the thread, either as a reply to me or asking the shopkeeper more questions, and it's only Nonlethal saying Rhaka isn't entering the store.



 Isn't it funny how that works   Don't blame Keia, though.  He's out of town


----------



## unleashed (Jun 26, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Isn't it funny how that works   Don't blame Keia, though.  He's out of town



Keia did post after I finished, giving another description of the runes to Valerie and then having Verra follow Baeleth around the store, so that's fine. Anyway, I've dragged Baeleth back a bit, so he's not trying to leave the store in my last post. I still have the rest though, for posting a little later if nothing else, and I can always add it back.


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2006)

I was waiting for Keia, and now waiting for the shopkeeper's responce to that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I was waiting for Keia, and now waiting for the shopkeeper's responce to that.



 Response to what?


----------



## unleashed (Jun 26, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I was waiting for Keia, and now waiting for the shopkeeper's responce to that.



I believe Keia posted a response for you, so you could ask the shopkeeper if that sounded like anything he'd heard of.


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2006)

I thought she told the shopkeeper?


----------



## unleashed (Jun 26, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought she told the shopkeeper?



Well it went something like this postwise...so it seems you didn't ask Verra to describe it to the shopkeeper, specifically.  

"Verra, can you try to draw it?"

*Verra nodded to Lady Valerie and did her best to remember and describe some of the symble that she saw on the pouch.*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 26, 2006)

Lesson Learned:  Play VoP characters with this party ... shopping is confusing. 

And there was more to Rhaka's decision to stay outside rather than enter the store - with the questions they've been asking indiscriminantly she thought it best to stop and people watch in case someone was curious.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 7, 2006)

Sorry for hogging the game to RA and myself there for a bit ... but I figured that while RA and I were on together and posting we could clear up that bit about speaking Mousish.  We now return to your previously scheduled programming...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Sorry for hogging the game to RA and myself there for a bit ... but I figured that while RA and I were on together and posting we could clear up that bit about speaking Mousish.  We now return to your previously scheduled programming...



 Heh, don't worry about it   Every one of the other three people in the game has hogged at least one game for an order of magnitude longer   And besides, I bet they're glad to have the info


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 7, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And besides, I bet they're glad to have the info




Well, beleive it or not the encounter has helped me begin to identify Rhaka's motivations and sympathies - so it was good for a character building moment.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Well, beleive it or not the encounter has helped me begin to identify Rhaka's motivations and sympathies - so it was good for a character building moment.



 Yay!  It was fun too   I always like RPing unusual things like animals or thinking constructs.  Is that weird?


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 7, 2006)

No, not at al.  In fact, to be honest I could typically dialogue 90% and combat 10% and be totally happy with a game.  Only problem with that is RP takes up so much time online ...

Don't get me wrong - combat is fun.  But dialogue always takes such unexpected turns whereas combat is usually centered on killing (or at least knocking one's opponents out).

[Sblock=Cheap attempt at self-promotion, ignore if desired]I Sblocked this so as to not make everyone read an obvious attempt at self-promotion. 

As evidence of my focus on dialogue versus combat in an RP ... I invite anyone interested to read my Story Hour.  Link found in my sig if that kind of thing interests you.  Currently it sits at just under 50,000 words - if anyone looks at that sort of thing as a guideline.[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> No, not at al.  In fact, to be honest I could typically dialogue 90% and combat 10% and be totally happy with a game.  Only problem with that is RP takes up so much time online ...
> 
> Don't get me wrong - combat is fun.  But dialogue always takes such unexpected turns whereas combat is usually centered on killing (or at least knocking one's opponents out).
> 
> ...



 Heh, you should see the Vasha's Discovery IC thread.  It was during a time when Bront and I were on at the same time a lot.  It was a huge amount of dialogue and RP with I think one or two combats that took maybe ten posts out of thousands.  Most of my games are highly RP heavy, but I try to mix it up more for my Living Enworld game to help them get more XP, and Viridian Plague is my combat-heavy gamel, as warned ahead of time   On the other hand, Diplomatic Immunity has basically no fighting.


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2006)

No harm here, I didn't notice (slept through it).  As long as we're moving in the right direction.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> No harm here, I didn't notice (slept through it).  As long as we're moving in the right direction.



 Wouldn't it be funny if you were moving in the wrong direction?


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be funny if you were moving in the wrong direction?



It's a direction at least, not random wanderings


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 7, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> It's a direction at least, not random wanderings




QFT.  Any direction is only the wrong direction until you move a differnt direction because you find out you're headed the wrong way.  At least we're now moving!

[For those of you that get the reference ... Typing that last sentence made me feel like Yogi Berra]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> QFT.  Any direction is only the wrong direction until you move a differnt direction because you find out you're headed the wrong way.  At least we're now moving!
> 
> [For those of you that get the reference ... Typing that last sentence made me feel like Yogi Berra]



 That's true.  And really, anything that gathers information is guaranteed to either be moving in the right direction or just no direction, but you can never lose info


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, yeah.  And there still is no positive connection that the two incidents have anything to do with each other.  We might have stumbled upon two similar kidnappings in the same city at roughly the same time.  I'd find that unlikely ... but clearly not impossible.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Well, yeah.  And there still is no positive connection that the two incidents have anything to do with each other.  We might have stumbled upon two similar kidnappings in the same city at roughly the same time.  I'd find that unlikely ... but clearly not impossible.



 Yeah I know, just teasing


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 7, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah I know, just teasing




One of the online DM's jobs in the OOC thread ....


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> One of the online DM's jobs in the OOC thread ....



 Oh, exactly.  You should see how I tease the Virdian Plague thread sometimes, like when I told them how my little brother decided they were all dead after hearing a short adventure synopsis


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

Whee, more than half my Buddy list is online!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow.  Buddy list.  I haven't been on AIM for ages...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Wow.  Buddy list.  I haven't been on AIM for ages...



 No, I don't do that either (well I do trillian, though).  I mean my ENWorld Buddy List


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2006)

I think he means the LEW Enworld list.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 7, 2006)

Huh.  ENWorld has a buddy list?

Oh - and I just checked my AIM.  Nothing going on.  Apparently Bront is connected ... but he was the only one.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Huh.  ENWorld has a buddy list?
> 
> Oh - and I just checked my AIM.  Nothing going on.  Apparently Bront is connected ... but he was the only one.



 Yeah, there is.  It lets me spy on you guys and see if you are around.  As for AIM/trillian, Bront's on BRB


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah, that's at home, can't get there from work.  But you're always free to leave messages there.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 7, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, there is.  It lets me spy on you guys and see if you are around.




Why don't you just use the little blue/brown earthy orbs at the bottom left corner of every post?


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 7, 2006)

And by the by ... I do see that Unleashed is on and not taking part in this dialogue.  Very un-Unleashed like...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Why don't you just use the little blue/brown earthy orbs at the bottom left corner of every post?



 Because the Buddy List has those same orbs for all of them as one


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh.  Okay.  I guess I just do it the old fashioned way, then.  Just click on the threads individually and look at the glowy globes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> And by the by ... I do see that Unleashed is on and not taking part in this dialogue.  Very un-Unleashed like...



 Maybe now he's leashed


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice.  Proving that like math, two negatives do make a positive, eh?

On that note ... NLF signing off for the night.  I'm all Moused out.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 7, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> And by the by ... I do see that Unleashed is on and not taking part in this dialogue.  Very un-Unleashed like...



Too busy doing other things, to post OOC.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 8, 2006)

RA -  I updated my character sheet to a more friendly form.  I don't believe anything significant changed, although I'll admit I typed it up in word and simply pasted over.  I added a section on spells, though, since that was obviously lacking.

Additionally, as I was doing such I noticed there were two things I lacked.  Would you by any chance have the original recruiting link to this game?  In it was a list of deities from which I had chosen 3 or four for Rhaka to venerate.  Also, the info on the differences between a fey druid and a regular druid was there and I'd hate to ask you to retype it.  If you can provide the original link, I'll sort through the posts myself.  Thanks!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> RA -  I updated my character sheet to a more friendly form.  I don't believe anything significant changed, although I'll admit I typed it up in word and simply pasted over.  I added a section on spells, though, since that was obviously lacking.
> 
> Additionally, as I was doing such I noticed there were two things I lacked.  Would you by any chance have the original recruiting link to this game?  In it was a list of deities from which I had chosen 3 or four for Rhaka to venerate.  Also, the info on the differences between a fey druid and a regular druid was there and I'd hate to ask you to retype it.  If you can provide the original link, I'll sort through the posts myself.  Thanks!



 I dunno where that original thread was, but I think she had some subset of the set {Silvanus, Mielikki, Eldath}.  The Fey Druid mainly just uses Charisma and can be resisted with a +2 by those with Resist Nature's Lure.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 8, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno where that original thread was, but I think she had some subset of the set {Silvanus, Mielikki, Eldath}.  The Fey Druid mainly just uses Charisma and can be resisted with a +2 by those with Resist Nature's Lure.




I thought it used CHA over WIS, but wasn't sure.  Mielikki was her preferred deity, I remember that much for sure.  That'll be enough to go on for now.  Thanks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> I thought it used CHA over WIS, but wasn't sure.  Mielikki was her preferred deity, I remember that much for sure.  That'll be enough to go on for now.  Thanks.



 Sure.  And yeah, it uses Charisma over Wisdom


----------



## unleashed (Jul 8, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Additionally, as I was doing such I noticed there were two things I lacked.  Would you by any chance have the original recruiting link to this game?  In it was a list of deities from which I had chosen 3 or four for Rhaka to venerate.  Also, the info on the differences between a fey druid and a regular druid was there and I'd hate to ask you to retype it.  If you can provide the original link, I'll sort through the posts myself.  Thanks!



Ask and you shall receive!  

 (Recruiting) Kiss of Darkness--Adventure in my Homebrew Setting


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 12, 2006)

I wasn't sure how fast we were going to move back to the hotel, so I put my next bit in an Sblock in case RA or someone else had other plans before arriving back to the hotel.  Just in case anyone was wondering about the strangeness of my post.

Edit:  [It seems I am doing a lot of editing to my posts in this game today....]  Thanks for the link, Unleashed.  For some reason I didn't see that you had posted that until today.  Much oblidged!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> I wasn't sure how fast we were going to move back to the hotel, so I put my next bit in an Sblock in case RA or someone else had other plans before arriving back to the hotel.  Just in case anyone was wondering about the strangeness of my post.
> 
> Edit:  [It seems I am doing a lot of editing to my posts in this game today....]  Thanks for the link, Unleashed.  For some reason I didn't see that you had posted that until today.  Much oblidged!



 It made sense to me   It does seem that Val wants to keep at it at least a bit longer though


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks to the link provided by Unleashed, I researched and found this post:

Mielikki (NG), Shiallia (NG), Lurue (CG), Eldath (NG)

I'll be updating my online character sheet and my one at home this time, too!

Thanks again, Unleashed.  Couldn't have done it without ya!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Thanks to the link provided by Unleashed, I researched and found this post:
> 
> Mielikki (NG), Shiallia (NG), Lurue (CG), Eldath (NG)
> 
> ...



 Ah, yes.  Shia and Lurue would be proud of her concern for the mouse


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, to be honest I knew the whole animal thing played heavily into her character as her background into the storyline was regarding animals.  When I saw the deity list, I did know why I had played so heavily into the animals.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Well, to be honest I knew the whole animal thing played heavily into her character as her background into the storyline was regarding animals.  When I saw the deity list, I did know why I had played so heavily into the animals.



 Aye.  And Shiallia is the goddess of childbirth.  IIRC, in 2e, there was a spell of hers that forced men to experience childbirthing pains


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 12, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Aye.  And Shiallia is the goddess of childbirth.  IIRC, in 2e, there was a spell of hers that forced men to experience childbirthing pains




Well, I can see the guys lining up for Rhaka already ...

I suppose that takes away just about any interest that Baeleth might have in Rhaka.  Not that he had any in the first place, mind you...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Well, I can see the guys lining up for Rhaka already ...
> 
> I suppose that takes away just about any interest that Baeleth might have in Rhaka.  Not that he had any in the first place, mind you...



 Obviously she uses it on men for jilt or ignore her


----------



## unleashed (Jul 12, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Aye.  And Shiallia is the goddess of childbirth.  IIRC, in 2e, there was a spell of hers that forced men to experience childbirthing pains



Good memory, I don't think I ever even knew about that one! She's the patron and caretaker of pregnant forest creatures, and the spell which you refer to is Inflict Labor, the reverse of Ease Labor.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 12, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Well, I can see the guys lining up for Rhaka already ...
> 
> I suppose that takes away just about any interest that Baeleth might have in Rhaka.  Not that he had any in the first place, mind you...



Now, now, who said that!


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Obviously she uses it on men for jilt or ignore her



As opposed to the men who ask for it?


----------



## unleashed (Jul 12, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Thanks to the link provided by Unleashed, I researched and found this post:
> 
> Mielikki (NG), Shiallia (NG), Lurue (CG), Eldath (NG)
> 
> ...



Well, I do what I can.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Good memory, I don't think I ever even knew about that one! She's the patron and caretaker of pregnant forest creatures, and the spell which you refer to is Inflict Labor, the reverse of Ease Labor.



 I read the Wizard's and Priest's Spell Compendiums cover to cover as well as the Encyclopedia Magica.  This allowed me to learn some pretty obscure stuff


----------



## unleashed (Jul 13, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I read the Wizard's and Priest's Spell Compendiums cover to cover as well as the Encyclopedia Magica.  This allowed me to learn some pretty obscure stuff



Well I can't say whether she or her spell were in those, as I found her in the 2E FR Powers & Pantheons.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I can't say whether she or her spell was in those, as I found her in the 2E FR Powers & Pantheons book.



 Ah, it definitely was.  And I also had Powers and Pantheons--that series starting with Faiths and Avatars was superb.  Significantly better than the 3e Faiths and Pantheons.  They are part of what makes me think that the FR pantheon is the most interesting overall fantasy RPG pantheon.


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> "nothing will feel as good as returning into my normal clothes."



Careful, Baeleth might hold you too that


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 19, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Careful, Baeleth might hold you too that




   Huh?  You mean lose the robe/cloak or whatever garment she's in before her clothes come back?

Oh - and RA - was that a backhanded insult about Rhaka's dirty clothes that I totally didn't respond to in your last post?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Huh?  You mean lose the robe/cloak or whatever garment she's in before her clothes come back?
> 
> Oh - and RA - was that a backhanded insult about Rhaka's dirty clothes that I totally didn't respond to in your last post?



 No, that was a 'these are unsalvagable so we're sewing up new ones as fast as we can' comment you missed


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Huh?  You mean lose the robe/cloak or whatever garment she's in before her clothes come back?
> 
> Oh - and RA - was that a backhanded insult about Rhaka's dirty clothes that I totally didn't respond to in your last post?



No, read again.

Nothing (IE, being naked) will feel like getting your old clothes back


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 19, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> No, read again.
> 
> Nothing (IE, being naked) will feel like getting your old clothes back




Ah. Got it.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 20, 2006)

Ready to move ahead.

I'll get you the next day's spell list shortly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Ready to move ahead.
> 
> I'll get you the next day's spell list shortly.



 K, one more vote to move on and I shall


----------



## unleashed (Jul 20, 2006)

Well, go on then, feed us and take us to morning.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well, go on then, feed us and take us to morning.



 Very well!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 20, 2006)

Grrrrr.  You shall feel Rhaka's wrath for not returning her clothing!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Grrrrr.  You shall feel Rhaka's wrath for not returning her clothing!



 Bwahahaha!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 20, 2006)

It is finished.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 20, 2006)

[Sblock=Rhaka's Spell List]*Spellcasting:*
_0:_ 3   DC: 13   Cast Today: 0
Typical Spell List: Light, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance
Memorized Today (If Blank use typical): Detect Magic, Mending, Flare

_1:_ 2   DC 14   Cast Today: 0
Typical Spell List: Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist
Memorized Today (If Blank use typical): Speak with Animals, Speak with Animals

I have updated this to the character sheet in case this info somehow gets lost.  The IC rationale for memorizing 2 speak with animals spells that I spoke of in the IC thread is to try and give Reyna the experiance of talking with horses in addition to speaking with Snow's hole-mate.  While I do realize this leaves her unable to heal ... I figure she can at least summon if combat comes up.[/Sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 22, 2006)

RA,

Just a note - I will have to ask you to place Rhaka on extended NPC duty shortly.  I am going to be away from home for a week starting this Sunday noon and will be headed out into the deep woods.  No internet accessibility there!

Also, I will be returning home for 1 day before heading out again the following Monday (I think).  I might have spotty access then, but I might be completely offline for another week and a half.  I'm just giving you a fair heads up so that you can either NPC Rhaka where available or simply just tell the story so that she is more in the background.  Either way is fine for me.

Having said that, I do not know how quickly we will get to the whole "Rhaka speaks to the mouse" scene ... so I'd like to start a list of questions to ask just in case Rhaka needs to be NPCed.  That way RA has something to go on.

I'll start - feel free to add:

[Sblock=Rhaka's Mousish]1. Rhaka would like to inform the mouse of the results of her quest first and foremost.

2. Rhaka would like to ask the mouse if she has noticed anything out of place or newly added since Shadow came.  [In hopes of giving Kinjon something he might be able to track]

3. ... ?[/Sblock]

Furthermore, Rhaka will leave one of her berries for the mouse to eat to make sure she has something to survive on at least.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 23, 2006)

I think we all forgot Baeleth was still injured from the fight in the alley.  So has he healed naturally at all or did Rhaka have a prepared _cure light wounds_ yesterday we might have used on him?


----------



## Bront (Jul 23, 2006)

Um, forgot, yeah, that's it...


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 23, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I think we all forgot Baeleth was still injured from the fight in the alley.  So has he healed naturally at all or did Rhaka have a prepared _cure light wounds_ yesterday we might have used on him?




Negative on the prepared Cure Spell.  That goes for today as well.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 24, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I think we all forgot Baeleth was still injured from the fight in the alley.  So has he healed naturally at all or did Rhaka have a prepared _cure light wounds_ yesterday we might have used on him?



Any thoughts on this Rystil, specifically the natural healing part?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Any thoughts on this Rystil, specifically the natural healing part?



 He will have healed 1 HP naturally for each night of rest.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 25, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He will have healed 1 HP naturally for each night of rest.



Okay, thanks.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 29, 2006)

Just checking in to let you know that I am temporarily back, RA.  I'll be ehre until Monday ... at which point I'll be leaving again for ab0out a week.  So I can RP Rhaka until mid-Monday.  But ... It doesn't look like I missed much in the way of RP this first week...


----------



## unleashed (Jul 30, 2006)

No you didn't, mainly because we were waiting for Rystil to NPC Rhaka so we'd know if we were going or waiting.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 30, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> No you didn't, mainly because we were waiting for Rystil to NPC Rhaka so we'd know if we were going or waiting.



 Rhaka's not predictable though, and as a highly ideological exalted character, I didn't want to pick something that would be wrong for her and clash with NLF's vision of the character.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 30, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Rhaka's not predictable though, and as a highly ideological exalted character, I didn't want to pick something that would be wrong for her and clash with NLF's vision of the character.



Yeah, I thought I'd leave it to you to explain why you didn't, even though I already knew.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 30, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Rhaka's not predictable though, and as a highly ideological exalted character.




Yes, this is correct.  She is highly ideological and hopefully fairly exalted.  You did fine, RA.  In the future, if you are ever left in a pinch and need to move Rhaka to get the group to move ... fall back to the theory that Rhaka will submit to group will so long as the action does not violate her exaltedness and come back at a later time to fix anything that a hasty leaving might not allow her to finish.  In general, though, what happened is fine.

Also, I didn't post an actual conversation between Rhaka and the mouse this time through because I didn't know if I could finish it before I left again - and if not ... it would definately halt the story pretty good.  And if RA was simply going to have to NPC Rhaka's conversation it makes more sense to simply have RA write up a summary anyway.  Less work for the DM.

So ...  Here is Rhaka's list of questions.  Please feel free to add/reorder - except that #1 cannot move to any other spot.

1. Rhaka would like to inform the mouse of the results of her quest first and foremost (Telling the mouse to stay put and describing Reyna who may bring food) in addition to learning the mouse's name.

2. Rhaka will ask if the poor around came in to find food last night.

3. Rhaka would like to ask the mouse if she has noticed anything out of place or newly added since Shadow came but before the place was looted for food. [In hopes of giving Kinjon something he might be able to track]

4. ... ?


----------



## unleashed (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Bront, is Valerie ready to go ask the locals some questions? Baeleth prompted her IC (post #414), but since nothing has happened I thought I'd ask here.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 10, 2006)

Am back now.  Will not be away for a while so my presence should be pretty stable.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 11, 2006)

Okay - I realize I was gone for something like 20 days ... and I went to the meta forum to ask a question and realized that I'd have to wade through several pages of posts to figure out if this question has been asked before.  So I figure you guys are all smart and intelligent [Go ahead and pat yourself on your back now] so I'll ask it here first and you can tell me if anyone else has noticed this.

Are the # of views registering anymore?  When I went away the first of August, I noticed my Storyhour had 401 views.  I came back and was actually quite disheartened by the fact that it still says 401 views.  I was actually rather sad, because I had thought to have a small - yet loyal - following of readers.  [Small being like 5 or 6 ... I have no visions of grandeur.]  I figured surely at some point in time someone would have read my storyhour during part 2 of my vacation.

However, I just now posted an update.  I know I viewed the thread at least twice in clicking on it to put up a new post and then in editing the first post so to make the title reflect the additional post.  Yet oddly enough, the number of views for my storyhour still remains at 401.

So ... anyone have any ideas?

Thanks.  And - sorry if this sounds like I am shamelessly self-promoting.  Merely ... curious.

EDIT:  Nevermind ... things seem to have reverted back to somewhat normal.


----------



## Bront (Aug 14, 2006)

Never noticed.  Back btw


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 16, 2006)

Possible to use Speak with Animals ... but Kinjon should be able to find the smell at the warehouse anyway if it is strong enough to still be smelled after all this time.  

Errr.  Its been a while since I was in IC mode.  Assuming, of course, that Baeleth is right in his assumption about the warehouses being the right place.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 16, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Possible to use Speak with Animals ... but Kinjon should be able to find the smell at the warehouse anyway if it is strong enough to still be smelled after all this time.
> 
> Errr.  Its been a while since I was in IC mode.  Assuming, of course, that Baeleth is right in his assumption about the warehouses being the right place.



 Quite possibly so.  Of course, it seems like it is faint enough that he doesn't smell it easily and can't follow it outside.  Still, this would possibly allow positive identification from the insides of various warehouse


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Quite possibly so.  Of course, it seems like it is faint enough that he doesn't smell it easily and can't follow it outside.  Still, this would possibly allow positive identification from the insides of various warehouse




True. But at that point, asking for a description from Kinjon wouldn't narrow it any further - and it would waste a spell.  Besides .. if need be Rhaka can Speak with Kinjon at the warehouses.  Unless Rhaka meets up with Reyna first.  Then Reyna gets the spell and can talk with Kinjon for a second and then talk to other animals for the rest of the time!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 16, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> True. But at that point, asking for a description from Kinjon wouldn't narrow it any further - and it would waste a spell.  Besides .. if need be Rhaka can Speak with Kinjon at the warehouses.  Unless Rhaka meets up with Reyna first.  Then Reyna gets the spell and can talk with Kinjon for a second and then talk to other animals for the rest of the time!



 Sadly, it is Personal only--Rhaka was going to use it to talk to the horses, I believe.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sadly, it is Personal only--Rhaka was going to use it to talk to the horses, I believe.




Oh, is it?  Rats ... first time out with a druid.  Ever.  Sorry!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 16, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Oh, is it?  Rats ... first time out with a druid.  Ever.  Sorry!



 No worries   I have the advantage of lots of GMing, which means I've played NPCs of pretty much every class a lot of times


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 18, 2006)

RA said:
			
		

> (OOC: Checking inside the warehouses or just outside? Based on the house, Kinjon isn't able to follow the scent too easily outside due to the weathering of time (sadly, his Survival bonus is very low). It might be possible to find a scent outside, but remember that it takes 1 hour to search for a trail if you fail, so it could be a suspicious several hours of searching if he doesn't get a lucky roll, or else you might just miss it)




For Rhaka, it'll have to be outside unless the warehouses are open.  Rhaka will not enter a place in which a lock had to be picked to gain entrance.  Nor would she ask Kinjon to enter under such circumstances.  I know that likely means a long, drawn out search and the possibility of missing it ... but ... at this point I remind everyone that we are depending upon a skill of an Animal Companion.  That very fact shoud emphasize that we are largely out on a narrow limb to begin with.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 18, 2006)

True.  If you had a dog, which has a better bonus on the Survival check, it would be easier.

The other group found it by tracking with their ranger.  Since you don't have a Bard or anyone with random Knowledge skills, you're left with Kinjon and whatever divinations you can manage (Speak With Animals was a great choice).  You could also try to get some info about the previous disappearances--the trail is certainly stale there, though.


----------



## Bront (Aug 18, 2006)

BTW, I reserve the right to smite GM if we're following Val's scent from yesterday


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 18, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, I reserve the right to smite GM if we're following Val's scent from yesterday


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Of course, with out luck, Kinjon will go in there and pee on the fine skilks.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm assuming a few things here ...

1. The presence of the door was actually confirmed?  In RA's earlier post, it is merely stated that there are traces indicating that a door might be present, but the crates would have to be moved to access it.  So I'm assuming that somewhere or another the door was actually proven to exist?

2.  Baeleth and Kinjon see the boar before they have a chance of opening up at speaking to Rhaka.  On this note, I'm keeping Rhaka from acting until otherwise noted - just because this is my understanding of the action.  Should I be wrong, just let me know!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> I'm assuming a few things here ...
> 
> 1. The presence of the door was actually confirmed?  In RA's earlier post, it is merely stated that there are traces indicating that a door might be present, but the crates would have to be moved to access it.  So I'm assuming that somewhere or another the door was actually proven to exist?
> 
> 2.  Baeleth and Kinjon see the boar before they have a chance of opening up at speaking to Rhaka.  On this note, I'm keeping Rhaka from acting until otherwise noted - just because this is my understanding of the action.  Should I be wrong, just let me know!



 It was in the process of being confirmed, but it is pretty much confirmed as the attack happens.  On the other hand, yes, Baeleth and Kinjon see the boar before they can get to the door.  Baeleth would have to move to the door and then open it when he goes at initiative count 4.  Oh, and if there's a TPK, I _did_ ask if you guys were sure you wanted to split up the party


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 18, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and if there's a TPK, I _did_ ask if you guys were sure you wanted to split up the party




If this happens ... the only complaint I'll have is that Kinjon stayed inside to fight.  But, he is a badger and he's already gotten a taste of those things from a previous day.  SO my complaint would not be with how the DM handled it.  The complaint would be that Rhaka has to go off back to the woods without her companion and seek out another.

[Sblock=RA]To be completely honest ... I am significant serious debate as to how Rhaka would respond should Baeleth deide to waste the time and alert her.  She's crap in combat now, and she knows it.  She'll be better once wildshaping comes into play.  She only has 0-level spells left.  And to boot, she has all but told them time and time again that the warehouse was not a wise move.  Granted she was saying that out of her ethics and not wisdom, but ...  

Anyway, her love for Kinjon would pull her in.  Her good would not want to see her companions die.  But then again they have balked at her the whole way.  Further more to act upon her goodness and help them from dying would violate her goodness from entering a place they weren't meant to enter.  Her neutrality struggles between the lawful aspect of not breaking and entering but the chaotic aspect of helping in a time of danger.

Not looking for help here.  More like explaining motivations at work.  And telling you that you set up a nice little conundrum for Rhaka.  I doubt it was intended, but it is a nice little conundrum.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> If this happens ... the only complaint I'll have is that Kinjon stayed inside to fight.  But, he is a badger and he's already gotten a taste of those things from a previous day.  SO my complaint would not be with how the DM handled it.  The complaint would be that Rhaka has to go off back to the woods without her companion and seek out another.



Well it's not like Kinjon could get out anyway, with the door the way it is.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah, I wrote that bit before I read RA's update in the game thread.  Like I said, no serious complaints!


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and if there's a TPK, I did ask if you guys were sure you wanted to split up the party





			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: He gets to pulling on the door, which won't budge, this round.  Don't blame the Arcane Lock--blame splitting up in what you correctly expected to be hostile territory   He was going to lock it anyway so you couldn't escape)



Well having the summoner completely out of reach, high in the crates, tends to lead to a TPK anyway with the door locked. As if we can't stop them casting, we'll eventually be overwhelmed by summoned creatures...so don't play the innocent, when you've stacked the odds severely against us.  

As for splitting up the party...it's only Rhaka that's not there and by my count she has nothing but orisons left (of course Baeleth doesn't know this) and is pretty poor in melee...then aren't we all.  So the best she could honestly do would be to provide an extra target for summoned monsters.

Expected it to be hostile territory? Perhaps initially, but after the initial sweep I certainly wasn't expecting anything until we managed to open the trapdoor (which can be seen quite clearly, by Baeleth sheathing his blade). There was certainly no reason to believe the summoner would be waiting inside for us, considering there would be little reason for them to lie in wait for us in this specific building. Then of course there's the question of how they got inside...though I suppose they could have entered though the trapdoor, but I'd think moving the crates back over it by themself would leave obvious marks we'd have found in the primary search.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 18, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> As for splitting up the party...it's only Rhaka that's not there and by my count she has nothing but orisons left (of course Baeleth doesn't know this) and is pretty poor in melee...then aren't we all.  So the best she could honestly do would be to provide an extra target for summoned monsters.




Yeah.  As Rhaka's player I totally concede to this opinion, in fact I confessed it earlier to RA!  Rhaka would do nothing for this combat.  She's out of spells except 0-Level as noted on her character sheet.  And even if she does hit ... Kinjon does more damage! [No, not really]  She could help Baeleth get a flanking bonus, but that's about all she'd do!   Honestly, she was designed to be good outside comabt, and that design was intentional.  So far, she has lived up to my expectations in being very useful outside fighting.

Either way, no hard feelings.  Sometimes things happen.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well having the summoner completely out of reach, high in the crates, tends to lead to a TPK anyway with the door locked. As if we can't stop them casting, we'll eventually be overwhelmed by summoned creatures...so don't play the innocent, when you've stacked the odds severely against us.
> 
> As for splitting up the party...it's only Rhaka that's not there and by my count she has nothing but orisons left (of course Baeleth doesn't know this) and is pretty poor in melee...then aren't we all.  So the best she could honestly do would be to provide an extra target for summoned monsters.
> 
> Expected it to be hostile territory? Perhaps initially, but after the initial sweep I certainly wasn't expecting anything until we managed to open the trapdoor (which can be seen quite clearly, by Baeleth sheathing his blade). There was certainly no reason to believe the summoner would be waiting inside for us, considering there would be little reason for them to lie in wait for us in this specific building. Then of course there's the question of how they got inside...though I suppose they could have entered though the trapdoor, but I'd think moving the crates back over it by themself would leave obvious marks we'd have found in the primary search.



 Yeah--forgot that she was down to orison 

Anyways, the answer to how he knew you were there is that you Alarmed him when you fiddled with the door.  As for getting out of reach--he's only out of reach if you aren't creative, and not getting out of reach would just be playing him dumb


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Yeah.  As Rhaka's player I totally concede to this opinion, in fact I confessed it earlier to RA!  Rhaka would do nothing for this combat.  She's out of spells except 0-Level as noted on her character sheet.  And even if she does hit ... Kinjon does more damage! [No, not really]  She could help Baeleth get a flanking bonus, but that's about all she'd do!   Honestly, she was designed to be good outside comabt, and that design was intentional.  So far, she has lived up to my expectations in being very useful outside fighting.
> 
> Either way, no hard feelings.  Sometimes things happen.



 Yeah, no biggie--Rhaka has helped out tremendously in the investigations.  My other group at home beat this with 3, but they admittedly had two people with +1 BAB instead of one, and an Abjurer for buffs.


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2006)

The suprise is realy going to hurt us though. Val's almost down now, so we're in a bit of trouble.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> The suprise is realy going to hurt us though. Val's almost down now, so we're in a bit of trouble.



 They got badly badly surprised in my FtF game.  They detected the Alarm, so they did crazy things like throw rocks through the windows and run away to try to false alarm, and then they sent in the Wizard's Familiar, so they had a good sense of the lair underneath the warehouse, but while they were all waiting for the familiar to go, the bad guy summoned three things and waited to ambush them with all of them at once while summoning more!  That said, the face-to-face group had a barbarian.


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2006)

Reading through, I have a question:

As the locksmith managed to get the door open no problem . . . the group didn't hear the Arcane Lock spell being cast while they were searching?  I understand that the full round cast of the summon monster might not have been heard because of the 'crates' but two spells?

Also, can Verra 'withdraw' by moving and climbing up a crate?  And how difficult do they look to climb?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> Reading through, I have a question:
> 
> As the locksmith managed to get the door open no problem . . . the group didn't hear the Arcane Lock spell being cast while they were searching?  I understand that the full round cast of the summon monster might not have been heard because of the 'crates' but two spells?
> 
> Also, can Verra 'withdraw' by moving and climbing up a crate?  And how difficult do they look to climb?



 Yup--he cast the Arcane Lock earlier while they were sniffing around with Kinjon at the opposite side of the room, and we had some pretty bad rolls. 

You can definitely climb up the crates.  DC 15 Climb Check, but also a Balance check to keep yourself and the crates from toppling--too much force applied to the stacks could send them tumbling down.


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow . . . some tough crates there.  Verra's likely to fail 65% of the time.  Granted she's not too athletic but still . . . can't risk falling,  esp. with the implied slam into the crates.     Climbing DC's are always a pain in the butt anyway 

So, just how difficult would it be to push a crate down on the animal?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> Wow . . . some tough crates there.  Verra's likely to fail 65% of the time.  Granted she's not too athletic but still . . . can't risk falling,  esp. with the implied slam into the crates.     Climbing DC's are always a pain in the butt anyway
> 
> So, just how difficult would it be to push a crate down on the animal?



 Standard action shove to topple the crates from the bottom is DC 15 Strength.  Full-round action to push hard or charge into it and slam your weight against it (not a whole round, just means it takes up your move like a full attack) is DC 10.  The animal gets to make a Reflex save to avoid being hit by the toppling crates.


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2006)

Just fodder for thought . . . and for disrupting casters on crates


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 18, 2006)

Good thinking, though, Keia.  That was going to be my advice but I figured I should keep out of it because Rhaka isn't involved.  But since you already said it ...

Besides, if the crates are toppled you should have plenty of space to balance on since there aren't other crates to share the top with!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Good thinking, though, Keia.  That was going to be my advice but I figured I should keep out of it because Rhaka isn't involved.  But since you already said it ...
> 
> Besides, if the crates are toppled you should have plenty of space to balance on since there aren't other crates to share the top with!



 Yup, it'll be much easier to climb onto a short disorganised heap than a neat tall stack with few footholds.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah--forgot that she was down to orison
> 
> Anyways, the answer to how he knew you were there is that you Alarmed him when you fiddled with the door.  As for getting out of reach--he's only out of reach if you aren't creative, and not getting out of reach would just be playing him dumb



Which time we fiddled with the door? As for his position, I have no problem with him getting out of reach, but that still doesn't explain how he got in when we were watching the building.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup--he cast the Arcane Lock earlier while they were sniffing around with Kinjon at the opposite side of the room, and we had some pretty bad rolls.



The assumption that everyone followed Valerie and Kinjon, doesn't sit well with me either, as we weren't given the chance to post actions contrary to this, before events were in motion. Not that I'm saying events would be different, but I would have liked the choice to be one we made and not one made for expediency which got us in such a position. No chance to change things now, but just a thought for the future.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Standard action shove to topple the crates from the bottom is DC 15 Strength.  Full-round action to push hard or charge into it and slam your weight against it (not a whole round, just means it takes up your move like a full attack) is DC 10.  The animal gets to make a Reflex save to avoid being hit by the toppling crates.



Must be pretty small and light crates to be that unstable and come down so easily.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> Just fodder for thought . . . and for disrupting casters on crates



Of course that'd be really helpful if we had some idea of where he was other than...


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Before Baeleth can get to the door, Val is charged by a fiendish boar, causing her to stop moving crates, *which allows a soft chanting to be heard somewhere above*.*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow!  Four in a row.  I don't think I've ever seen that before!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> The assumption that everyone followed Valerie and Kinjon, doesn't sit well with me either, as we weren't given the chance to post actions contrary to this, before events were in motion. Not that I'm saying events would be different, but I would have liked the choice to be one we made and not one made for expediency which got us in such a position. No chance to change things now, but just a thought for the future.



 Huh?  You guys actually posted even more actions more quickly than I expected (which is just fine! )--Baeleth's actions that precipitated the attack strongly implied that he was over with Val and Kinjon.  There was no chance to add in any other actions for you because by the time I resolved the ones you'd already posted, you would have been back at the door already


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Wow!  Four in a row.  I don't think I've ever seen that before!



Well there was a lot to comment on, and it didn't seem snarky, even without the smiley.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Huh?  You guys actually posted even more actions more quickly than I expected (which is just fine! )--Baeleth's actions that precipitated the attack strongly implied that he was over with Val and Kinjon.  There was no chance to add in any other actions for you because by the time I resolved the ones you'd already posted, you would have been back at the door already



Well, see I'd sort of assumed that Baeleth and Verra would wait by the door, as we hadn't said we'd follow while Valerie and Kinjon explored the warehouse. With Baeleth rushing over when Valerie shouted out she'd found a trapdoor. Obviously you assumed differently though, so as I said, something to think about for next time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well, see I'd sort of assumed that Baeleth and Verra would wait by the door, as we hadn't said we'd follow while Valerie and Kinjon explored the warehouse. With Baeleth rushing over when Valerie shouted out she'd found a trapdoor. Obviously you assumed differently though, so as I said, something to think about for next time.



 I disagree based on Baeleth patting Kinjon for a job well done without stating moving over--I did check for this before rolling Listen.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 19, 2006)

Okay - to change the topic.  Anyone else notice the main forums change names?  Is this intentional or is the site being hijacked?

I also noticed Hypersmurf's name has been changed to Piratesmurf.  Anything up?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Okay - to change the topic.  Anyone else notice the main forums change names?  Is this intentional or is the site being hijacked?
> 
> I also noticed Hypersmurf's name has been changed to Piratesmurf.  Anything up?



Talk Like a Pirate Day


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 19, 2006)

Uh-huh.

Well ... okay. :\ 

But thanks for clarifying it for me.  Would've totally missed it.  Not on my radar screen.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I disagree based on Baeleth patting Kinjon for a job well done without stating moving over--I did check for this before rolling Listen.



Oops, did I leave that out.  Well, you could have assumed that he moved over since he wasn't involved in any of the previous actions (he would certainly have searched had he been there), but even so, your own post didn't mention anything but Kinjon sniffing around and eventually standing on his hind legs. There was no mention of who was following, or if anyone was following...plus no one but Valerie knew what to look for if Kinjon found something.   



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> If he goes, Rhaka also explains the signal to Valerie.





			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Afterwards, he goes inside to sniff around, and Rhaka closes the door again and continues her vigil. Eventually, he stands upright on his back legs in a corner of the room.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2006)

So, some questions related to the current situation (...finally says Rystil).  

Is Baeleth close enough now to see the combat? How far away is he? Can he hear the summoner?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2006)

*He is now thirty feet away.  He can hear chanting from above but can't pinpoint it.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2006)

So, Nonlethal, how you liking your Solo adventure with RA?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

Hahaha, bad at combat Rhaka may be, but this one was a close call--only crappy monsters are left, and the summoner views crossbows with no small amount of disdain.  I'll bet she could have made the difference if she pulled off a hit or two


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

Somehow I doubt it...as we've been lucky to survive this long.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Somehow I doubt it...as we've been lucky to survive this long.



 Nah--you've been lucky to hit as much as you did, but the enemy misses were about expected with all the fighting defensively going on.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nah--you've been lucky to hit as much as you did, but the enemy misses were about expected with all the fighting defensively going on.



Yes, which means there'd be more monsters to attack us, hence we've been lucky to survive so long.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> By the way, I suggest moving next round so it doesn't get a full attack on you--unlike you, it has more than one.



Doesn't that mean it'll get an AoO when I back away though, thus giving it it's two best attacks each round anyway?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

Yep.  It basically only avoids the bite.  But why not, eh?


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes, why not indeed.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

Actually, there is one reason, it takes him away from those who are bleeding...which could be bad if he survives.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> So, Nonlethal, how you liking your Solo adventure with RA?




Well, I haven't read any of the game posts since about 10:00 EST USA last night.  So I don't know if there is anything in there that will change my mind.

But honestly as I said before even if it does end in a TPK or a near TPK with Rhaka returning to the forest - I'm okay with that.  I feel like I've RPed Rhaka well and got a fair amount out of her vows and her druidness.  So no worries, and no regrets.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

Not really worth reading, but Baeleth's still alive for the moment...though everyone else who was in the warehouse is either unconscious or dead.


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2006)

Did Baeleth kill the summoner?  Where did he get to, with only one way in or out?


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 22, 2006)

Having gotten a chance to read through the text, I'm pretty certain that we'd done about all we could do.  From my perspective, Rhaka should be trying to enter the building.  From Rhaka's perspective - she has really no clue that there's anything desperately wrong.  She heard Baeleth speak, but couldn't make anything out.  She tried to speak back, but got no reply.  That is most likely a bad sign, but it doesn't necessarily have to be.  Perhaps Baeleth was frustrated and realized that he couldn't be heard very well.  When he found the door locked, perhaps he was trying to find another way out.  Sure, she suspects trouble.  But strictly from her perspective she doesn't have too much reason beyond paranoia to suspect her comrades and Kinjon are dying in there.

And I think we played it about as well as we could given our set of adventurers.  I say dump that stack of crates.  If it falls on Baeleth, well ... that's kinda innevitable.  It might hurt the caster.  It might disrupt any concentration he might need.  The crate could just as well land on the creatures surrounding Baeleth.  Who knows?

Edit:  Besides, the only reamianing trick in her bag at this point is to cast Detect Magic and prove that the door is magically locked.  But, even given her low INT ... I'm pretty sure that she can assume that a door that is locked without a lock is magically locked!


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> Did Baeleth kill the summoner?  Where did he get to, with only one way in or out?



Okay to bring everyone up to date. The summoner, last Baeleth saw him, was buried under some crates...the summoned wolverine, rat, and badger were dead...and the wolf is chasing Baeleth around the warehouse and is about to eat him.

Verra went down to the wolverine, Kinjon was taken down by an acid orb from the summoner, and Valerie got taken down by the wolf.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 22, 2006)

Whoops.  Sorry about my last post and the reference to pushing over the crates.  I didn't realize there was a page 16 of game thread.  Keia, your comment makes a lot more sense now!     And Unleashed ... good luck.  The odds of losing someone is pretty high I would assume.  The odds of losing everyone may depend on if the wolf gets to Baeleth before Baeleth can manage to get rid of it.


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2006)

Val called out to her, but apparently she didn't hear


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, Rhaka couldn't hear Baeleth from just on the other side of the door, so I doubt she had any chance of hearing Valerie from the other side of the warehouse.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Whoops.  Sorry about my last post and the reference to pushing over the crates.  I didn't realize there was a page 16 of game thread.  Keia, your comment makes a lot more sense now!     And Unleashed ... good luck.  The odds of losing someone is pretty high I would assume.  The odds of losing everyone may depend on if the wolf gets to Baeleth before Baeleth can manage to get rid of it.



Well, the wolf should vanish soon...hopefully.


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well, Rhaka couldn't hear Baeleth from just on the other side of the door, so I doubt she had any chance of hearing Valerie from the other side of the warehouse.


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2006)

FYI, anyone here (actualy, just anyone) is welcome to check out my new forums on my reciently purchased website 

http://forums.bront.org

I need to test them out.  I'll be upgrading them soon, but knowing any features people want, and stuff like that, would be good.


----------



## Keia (Sep 26, 2006)

I've got Verra's xps pegged at 975 xps (so close !!).  Did I miss any?  I think it wsa just the 175 for the initial encounter and the latest 800xps, correct?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 26, 2006)

That looks right to me.  She should get enough XP to level when you get the quest award for going the one direction that Baeleth didn't go (left then right), which is the way that doesn't lead out


----------



## Bront (Sep 27, 2006)

Mean, Mean, naughty RA.  Let's go kill a worm or something to level up


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2006)

It shouldn't matter--by the time you rest and I let you level, you'll have the extra XP needed to level up anyways


----------



## Bront (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm resting pretty well right now


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm resting pretty well right now



 Comatose on death's door does not count


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay - this might sound completely weird ... and it could be that I've already played a concert, driven over 300 miles, and am looking to repeat tomorrow all on about 4 hours sleep .... but ....

I'm glad Rhaka found a way out of the irritation loop. Because as it was escalating - nicely RPed by the way RA - all I could think of was "Oh I hope this doesn't lead up to one of those corny 'two enemies end up in a passioante kiss as they work out the tension.'  I couldn't imagine it going there knowing Rhaka and thinking I know the angle the rat of a spellcaster is coming from.  But still, it could have been a perfect set-up.

Anyway ... whew.  Crisis averted!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Okay - this might sound completely weird ... and it could be that I've already played a concert, driven over 300 miles, and am looking to repeat tomorrow all on about 4 hours sleep .... but ....
> 
> I'm glad Rhaka found a way out of the irritation loop. Because as it was escalating - nicely RPed by the way RA - all I could think of was "Oh I hope this doesn't lead up to one of those corny 'two enemies end up in a passioante kiss as they work out the tension.'  I couldn't imagine it going there knowing Rhaka and thinking I know the angle the rat of a spellcaster is coming from.  But still, it could have been a perfect set-up.
> 
> Anyway ... whew.  Crisis averted!



 Hahahaha, that would have been hilarious if it ended up there  

Thanks--I'm glad you like the RP   I can't take all the credit though--he is based a little off a PC of one of my players   I'm just glad you don't take the mean NPCs personally--I've gotten the feelings in a few of my games that some of the players consider my NPCs to be avatars of me, getting upset at me when NPCs are mean or rude to them, or thinking that I told them something was true when an NPC said it.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2006)

Nah - just gave me an opportunity to vent off steam from getting the short shaft at the XP missed out because I was RPing my character properly!     [Kidding, btw]

Speaking of XP.  I do remember the rest of the party being promised XP awards once we rescued the person.  Better be good reward, too.  Because I'm regretting I ever had Rhaka untie him.  She shoulda just left him there and told Baeleth that the room was empty.    

That probably would've effected her alignment and exalted status, though.   :\   At least it wouldn't have negated her VOP!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Nah - just gave me an opportunity to vent off steam from getting the short shaft at the XP missed out because I was RPing my character properly!     [Kidding, btw]
> 
> Speaking of XP.  I do remember the rest of the party being promised XP awards once we rescued the person.  Better be good reward, too.  Because I'm regretting I ever had Rhaka untie him.  She shoulda just left him there and told Baeleth that the room was empty.
> 
> That probably would've effected her alignment and exalted status, though.   :\   At least it wouldn't have negated her VOP!



 Uh...yeah--leaving someone to die is not Exalted.  Leaving someone to have their soul sent to the Abyss is _super_ not Exalted 

As to XP--you don't get it yet.  But very soon I think


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Uh...yeah--leaving someone to die is not Exalted.  Leaving someone to have their soul sent to the Abyss is _super_ not Exalted




She didn't know he was speaking the truth.  And his attitude certainly screamed _"I'm likely to leave you here so he can finish the incantation on you."_

Besides.  She would have been saving countless humans from his insults.  That's definately exalted.  Countless humans, I say.  *Countless*!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> She didn't know he was speaking the truth.  And his attitude certainly screamed _"I'm likely to leave you here so he can finish the incantation on you."_
> 
> Besides.  She would have been saving countless humans from his insults.  That's definately exalted.  Countless humans, I say.  *Countless*!



  He doesn't insult all humans, and he doesn't only insult humans


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He doesn't insult all humans, and he doesn't only insult humans




So he is a nature-hater.  I knew it.  Are there any natural rain forests being depleted somewhere in your world ... because if so I'm sure this guy's _"precious spellbook"_ is totally to blame.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> So he is a nature-hater.  I knew it.  Are there any natural rain forests being depleted somewhere in your world ... because if so I'm sure this guy's _"precious spellbook"_ is totally to blame.



 Nah, he's an elf, so he has respect for some druids.  He dislikes people who he thinks are stupid or who do things he considers irrationally harmful.  Rhaka's Int doesn't help her case.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nah, he's an elf, so he has respect for some druids.  He dislikes people who he thinks are stupid or who do things he considers irrationally harmful.  Rhaka's Int doesn't help her case.




So ... if Verra wakes up and in a stupor should just happen to kill him thinking she's in a mad dream and the party takes his stuff and finds someone who can read Abyssal ..... then do we get the XP?    [Wow.  My first Belkar moment ever.  I've oficially never despised a PbP NPC as much as this guy!]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> So ... if Verra wakes up and in a stupor should just happen to kill him thinking she's in a mad dream and the party takes his stuff and finds someone who can read Abyssal ..... then do we get the XP?    [Wow.  My first Belkar moment ever.  I've oficially never despised a PbP NPC as much as this guy!]



 Yay!  Of course, you realise if you did that, you'd just prove him right


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Of course, you realise if you did that, you'd just prove him right




Prove him right?  About the insult?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Prove him right?  About the insult?



 Prove him right that you do irrational and harmful things 

All in all, it seems like some fun RP--I'm glad I gave you guys Dhistan and other group Nhalia (if they live).  Seems like you're having all sorts of fun


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yay!




So are you happy that I had a Belkar moment or that I despise the guy and wouldn't mind watching him fall 60 feet doward into an 80 foot trap with 20 foot spikes at the bottom ... then slowly impaling himself hour by hour.

No - I'm not really serious (or sick and demented).  Just ... enjoying my Belkar moment!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> So are you happy that I had a Belkar moment or that I despise the guy and wouldn't mind watching him fall 60 feet doward into an 80 foot trap with 20 foot spikes at the bottom ... then slowly impaling himself hour by hour.
> 
> No - I'm not really serious (or sick and demented).  Just ... enjoying my Belkar moment!



 Methinks if Rhaka is tempted so easily, Exalted status may not be easy for her to keep    He has some other entertaining quirks too


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Prove him right that you do irrational and harmful things




Rhaka isn't harmful.  [Have you forgotten her attack numbers?   

Irrational - sure.  She isn't bright and is highly charismatic.  Sure, she'll have moments when her wisdom comes through.  But she can have an irrational streak to her.  That's ultimately why I settled on NG.  She can be a bit lawful - but she can be a bit emotional as well.  Unless her buttons get pushed, though ... she's normally vanilla.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Methinks if Rhaka is tempted so easily, Exalted status may not be easy for her to keep    He has some other entertaining quirks too




Who's talking about Rhaka?  I didn't say Rhaka wanted to watch him fall.  Rhaka's just mad about the insult and the fact that he seems out to embarrass her at every opportunity.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

By harmful, I meant this: 







> kill him





> wouldn't mind watching him fall 60 feet doward into an 80 foot trap with 20 foot spikes at the bottom ... then slowly impaling himself hour by hour


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Who's talking about Rhaka?  I didn't say Rhaka wanted to watch him fall.  Rhaka's just mad about the insult and the fact that he seems out to embarrass her at every opportunity.



 Ohhh, you mean out of character you want him to die   Well that's a different story   As to Rhaka, she'll fprobably ind that he's easier to deal with if she tries to be a bit nicer--of course, it's sometimes hard to be nice to him anyway


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> By harmful, I meant this:




Re: "Kill Him" - that was Verra, remember?   

And the other part about the trap ... see previous post!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As to Rhaka, she'll fprobably ind that he's easier to deal with if she tries to be a bit nicer--of course, it's sometimes hard to be nice to him anyway





[Childlike whine]  He started IT![/Childlike whine]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> [Childlike whine]  He started IT![/Childlike whine]



 That's what he thinks too, of course


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's what he thinks too, of course




Yeah ... but at this point I'm no longer sure who's right.

Thank God that Rhaka respects Baeleth, though.  She's definately onto the simmering down phase. It really was simply an attempt to RP a bit of irrational (read: offended, insulted, and somewhat embarrassed) behavior.  Barring any further instigation, she'll be returning to normal.  I mean, in game time that heated debate lasted what - two minutes, tops?  Certainly not over-the-top.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Yeah ... but at this point I'm no longer sure who's right.
> 
> Thank God that Rhaka respects Baeleth, though.  She's definately onto the simmering down phase. It really was simply an attempt to RP a bit of irrational (read: offended, insulted, and somewhat embarrassed) behavior.  Barring any further instigation, she'll be returning to normal.  I mean, in game time that heated debate lasted what - two minutes, tops?  Certainly not over-the-top.



 No, I agree--it was fun!  Some of those back-and-forths were classic.  I especially like the bit about reading and then his retort


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes, it does make me wonder what Bront and Unleashed were thinking as the posts went up.  And no doubt if Keia reads that thread before this one he'll have an interesting all-at-once read!

Given Unleashed's post - I think he was enjoying it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Yes, it does make me wonder what Bront and Unleashed were thinking as the posts went up.  And no doubt if Keia reads that thread before this one he'll have an interesting all-at-once read!
> 
> Given Unleashed's post - I think he was enjoying it.



 I'm not sure if Keia always has enough time to do thorough reads for catch-up, so he'll probably skip the current crop since Verra's unconscious.  Not positive though


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Yes, it does make me wonder what Bront and Unleashed were thinking as the posts went up.  And no doubt if Keia reads that thread before this one he'll have an interesting all-at-once read!
> 
> Given Unleashed's post - I think he was enjoying it.



Yep, I was enjoying it.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

So can we level now?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

After resting--so work on the level up now


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

HPs, roll and take that or half HD?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> HPs, roll and take that or half HD?



 Aye.


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

Big money big money no wammies spin!

Doh!  looks like it's 3 for me.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Big money big money no wammies spin!
> 
> Doh!  looks like it's 3 for me.



 Well 4 after Con, though.  Plus she gets synergies and Evasion this level, so its still a fun level!


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

And it's half as usual for me here.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> And it's half as usual for me here.



 Some day Invisible Castle will stop hating you


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

Not in this lifetime, though at least it's only a Wizard HD so 2 of 4 isn't too bad.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 4, 2006)

HP Roll: 1d8=7

Finally remembered we were leveling ...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> HP Roll: 1d8=7
> 
> Finally remembered we were leveling ...



 Nice roll--you know what Rhaka's new name is now, right?  Tank!  

Technically you don't gain the new level until the next time you rest and reflect over your experiences, though


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, I know.  But I figure that can't be too far off, right?  After all ... you did give us the XP so you surely want us to use it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know.  But I figure that can't be too far off, right?  After all ... you did give us the XP so you surely want us to use it.



 Absolutely--I did say to go ahead and calculate the level up now


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey ... do you allow the Vigor chain of spells?  Just curious.  Picking new 1st level spells and I was debating between a CLW and a Lesser Vigor.  I like the concept of Vigor being more outside combat than the immediate healing of CLW.  Anyway, just curious if you allow the chain of spells or not.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Hey ... do you allow the Vigor chain of spells?  Just curious.  Picking new 1st level spells and I was debating between a CLW and a Lesser Vigor.  I like the concept of Vigor being more outside combat than the immediate healing of CLW.  Anyway, just curious if you allow the chain of spells or not.



 No, I don't allow Vigour (nor most things from Complete Divine).

Also--I guess I'm going to need to explain how I work the divine caster's 'know every spell on the spell list' thing again.  I'm really surprised fewer GMs do it my way, as it is quite a bit unfair to do it in such a way that the divine caster automatically gets all new spells from non-PH supplements added to their lists without lifting a finger.  

I allow divine casters to learn non-PH spells from prayerbooks and scrolls for the same price as a Wizard would.  Otherwise, they just get the entire PH list to start out for free, as usual.  On a case-by-case basis, I may allow swapping away a PH spell for a non-PH spell when a new level of spells is learned.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 4, 2006)

Okay.  I think I have all PHB spells selected.  I think.  But then again I am tired.  Also, I have updated my character sheet for your viewing should you like to look.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Okay.  I think I have all PHB spells selected.  I think.  But then again I am tired.  Also, I have updated my character sheet for your viewing should you like to look.



 Cool   And trust me, it is definitely not because I'm one of those 'core-rules-only' GMs that I do this (you can see me weigh in on the other side in just about all the threads that come up on the issue).  It's more that it is completely unfair to just give the divine classes the new spells on their lists for nothing.  I probably won't make it hard for you to find CD spells that I allow if you ever want to go the route of learning them.  Of course, since you are VoP, you're not going to be able to offer money, so you'll need to perform an equivalent service for the knowledge, but that should be fun to RP


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 4, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cool   And trust me, it is definitely not because I'm one of those 'core-rules-only' GMs that I do this (you can see me weigh in on the other side in just about all the threads that come up on the issue).  It's more that it is completely unfair to just give the divine classes the new spells on their lists for nothing.  I probably won't make it hard for you to find CD spells that I allow if you ever want to go the route of learning them.  Of course, since you are VoP, you're not going to be able to offer money, so you'll need to perform an equivalent service for the knowledge, but that should be fun to RP




To be honest, this is my first time out with a druid.  And I am a type of person that can be completely happy within CORE anyway.  I don't see it as a problem.  I just like the flavor of Vigor's healing better than the cure spells for Rhaka.  But its only a minor thing, either will work.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> To be honest, this is my first time out with a druid.  And I am a type of person that can be completely happy within CORE anyway.  I don't see it as a problem.  I just like the flavor of Vigor's healing better than the cure spells for Rhaka.  But its only a minor thing, either will work.



 I'm willing to allow something with more of Vigour's flavour, but Lesser Vigour as written is far too effective as an after-battle heal compared to the baseline CLW, so if we nerf it to something lower like 7 rounds + level (maximum 12), I'd be willing to consider it


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 4, 2006)

Naw, its okay.  You don't care for the vigor spells and its really not a big deal.  Don't give it another thought.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: What are the skills?  Maybe Dhistan has them)



Decipher Script 1 rank, Knowledge (arcana) 1 rank, Knowledge (geography) 1 rank, Knowledge (the planes) 1 rank, Spellcraft 1 rank


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2006)

(OOC: Wow, he actually does have all of those skills.  Also Concentration.  So we can say you were studying it with him, or something and reviewing what your grandfather taught you)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, that works (ran out of skill points so I couldn't get Concentration--silly Wizards and their low skill points). Guess we really did get the right character, for Baeleth's needs at least...even though he's driving everyone up the wall.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yeah, that works (ran out of skill points so I couldn't get Concentration--silly Wizards and their low skill points). Guess we really did get the right character, for Baeleth's needs at least...even though he's driving everyone up the wall.



 Interestingly, I sent a link to the player who created the character on which this NPC was based, and he laughed and said that I had played it pretty much exactly on the money.  At several points he said "He has a point--what he's saying is correct"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 5, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "He has a point--what he's saying is correct"




Aye, what he's saying is correct.  If you count intentionally showing up Rhaka at every turn as correct.  :\


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Aye, what he's saying is correct.  If you count intentionally showing up Rhaka at every turn as correct.  :\



 Oh it wasn't nice, and it may not have been the right thing to say--I don't think anyone contests that


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 16, 2006)

Just for you all to know:

I will be able to post once per day will Wednesday ... and that'll be late each day (EST USA). I've not had a day off since Sept 26th and I'm likely to not get one either until Thursday at the earliest. The next three days I'll be putting in triple shifts.

Didn't want any of you to think I was ignoring the game or losing interest. Just really busy. After Thursday I will return to normal.


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2006)

[sblock=For Rystil's Approval]*Name:* Valerie Leirass
*Race:* Human
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 19
*Height:* 5'8"
*Weight:* 129lb
*Eyes:* Green
*Hair:* Honey
*Skin:* Fair
*Appearance:* 
Valerie often looks different for different occasions.  Her honey hair is moderately long, and styled for different events, and her green eyes are deceptive, often appearing a bluish color from a distance.  She is slender of build, though a bit bigger than her companion the Princess, yet has a distinctly feminine profile.  She moves quite gracefully 

She is usually dressed in some kind of fine outfit for her roll as the Princess's personal servant, but will dress up even more for royal engagements, or dress in more practical clothing for travel, where she also functions as an extra bodyguard for the Princess.  She always has plenty of accessories, such as scarves, gloves, cloaks, and even occasionally jewelry.
*Personality:*
Valerie is plesant and engaging to talk to, and enjoys learning about people.  She is known for her kindness along side the Princess, but also for her care and concern for the wellbeing of the Princess.  She is known to be a bit mischievous at times, though rarely in public (that can be traced back to her).
[sblock=Val]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Val (Valerie 
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue
[B]Race:[/B] Changling
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] Selûne

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1875/3000
[B]Dex:[/B] 15 +2      [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 11 (2d6+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 11 +0      [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2      [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    14
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +1          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +2          +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +0          +0

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Rapier                    +2      1d6+1     18-20x2
Dagger                  +2(3)     1d4+1     19-20x2
Shortbow                  +3       1d6       20X3

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Dwarven, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Changeling Racial Abilities
- +2 save vs Sleep and charm
- +2 Bluff, Intimidate, Sense Motive
- Natural Linguist: Speak Language class skill
- Minor Shape Change: 
Rogue Class Abilities:
- Social intuition:
-- Gather Info check takes (1d4+1)x10 minutes
-- Gut assessment of a social situation takes a full round action
-- May take a 10 on Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Info, Intimidate, and Sense Motive.
- Sneak Attack: +1d6
- Evasion

[B]Feats:[/B]
-Able Learner

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 73       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
[B]Skills                Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff			5    +2    +2    +9
Decipher Script		2    +3          +5
Diplomacy		4    +2    +6    +12
Disguise		5    +2    +10   +16
Forgery			2    +3          +5
Gather Information	4    +2    +2    +8
Hide			2    +2          +4
Intimidate		2    +2    +2    +6
KH: History (CC)	1    +3          +4
KN: Arcana (CC)		1    +3          +4
KN: Geography (CC)	1    +3          +4
KN: Local		5    +3          +8
KN: Nobility		5    +3          +8
KN: Religion		1    +3          +4
Listen			2    +0          +2
Move Silent		2    +2          +4
Open Lock		3    +2          +5
Perform: Dance		1    +2          +3
Search			2    +3          +5
Sense Motive		5    +0    +2    +7
Slight of Hand		2    +2          +4
SpellCraft (CC)		2    +3          +5
Spot			2    +0          +2
Use Magic Device	2    +2          +4

[B]Equipment:           	    Cost  Weight[/B]
Leather Armor			10 gp	15
Rapier				20 gp	2
Dagger (2)			4 gp	2
Short Bow			30 gp	2
Arrows (20)			3 gp	3
Backpack			2 gp	2
-Thieves tools			30 gp	1
-Candles (5)			5 cp	
-Bed Roll			1 sp	5
-Trail Rations (2)		1 gp	2
-Waterskin			1 gp	4
-Sunrod (2)			4 gp	2
-Cure Light Wounds Potion	50 gp	
-Smokestick			20 gp	0.5
-Signet Ring			5 gp	
-Signal Whistle			8 sp	
-Sewing Needle			5 sp	
[B]Total Weight:[/B]40.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 18gp 5sp 5cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                43   86   130   260   750
```
*Name:* Val
*Race:* Changeling
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 22
*Height:* 5'8"
*Weight:* 129lb
*Eyes:* Grey
*Hair:* White
*Skin:* Grey
*Appearance:* 
Her natural appearance is that of a somewhat undefined female, with a lack of facial features, skin coloring or hair coloring.  She can be strikingly beautiful in a mysterious kind of way, but there is no one she has shown this form to other than Elenia.
*Personality:* 
Val is generaly curious, and looks to find things out.  She enjoys getting into other people's business, and does so on occasion for Elenia.  She is loyal to the Princess, who gave her a home and a chance at a good life, and generaly tries to not stir up any trouble that may lead back to Elenia.  She has an occasional stuborn streak, but is generaly a plesant person to be around.  Dispite her best acting, there is always a little bit of her in most of her roles.
-----------------------
*Name:* Valerie Leirass
*Race:* Human
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 19
*Height:* 5'8"
*Weight:* 129lb
*Eyes:* Brown
*Hair:* Honey
*Skin:* Fair
*Appearance:* 
Valerie often looks different for different occasions.  Her honey hair is moderately long, and styled for different events, and her green eyes are deceptive, often appearing a bluish color from a distance.  She is slender of build, though a bit bigger than her companion the Princess, yet has a distinctly feminine profile.  She moves quite gracefully 

She is usually dressed in some kind of fine outfit for her roll as the Princess's personal servant, but will dress up even more for royal engagements, or dress in more practical clothing for travel, where she also functions as an extra bodyguard for the Princess.  She always has plenty of accessories, such as scarves, gloves, cloaks, and even occasionally jewelry.
*Personality:*
Valerie is plesant and engaging to talk to, and enjoys learning about people.  She is known for her kindness along side the Princess, but also for her care and concern for the wellbeing of the Princess.  She is known to be a bit mischievous at times, though rarely in public (that can be traced back to her).
-----------------------
*Name:* Princess Elenia Aureolus
*Race:* Human
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 19
*Height:* 5'6.5"
*Weight:* 119lb
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Blonde
*Skin:* Fair
*Appearance(s):* A young, slender woman of great beauty.  Is usually finely dressed in the finery of nobles.
*Personality(s):* Well known for her kindness and and keen intelect.  Elenia enjoys conversation with all walks of life.  She is known to be a bit impulsive and restless, but is always mindful of her duties.
-----------------------
*Background:* 
Val is the child of a doppelganger posing as a local woman, and was abandoned in the streets of Sundaria.  Living off the kindness of strangers (willing and unwilling), Val soon learned to hide her changeling nature, as it attracted too much attention.  

A young Elenia Aureolus had managed to slip away from her guards while on the town.  Not incredibly knowledgeable about hiding in a crowd, Elenia’s clothes were too fine and clean for her to be a commoner, and she stood out in the crowd.  Val spotted the young girl and pulled her off the street and hid her from some thugs who had their eye on the cleaner, and better dressed girl.  

Elenia was curious about the poor girl who had saved her, and Val told her that she never knew a mother or father.  Elenia was enjoying the little girl’s company, and offered to take her back to the castle.  Moved by the kind soul who was the first to talk to her as anything other than a waif, Val told her everything about herself, including her changeling ability. Elenia wanted to give her a better life and saw potential in Val, so she took her in as Valerie Leirass, and insisted Harile train her as Elenia's personal servant.

Harile was like the mother Val never had, and King Alden and Queen Naean did not argue, quite happy Elenia found a friend.  When she wasn’t learning the chores of the house, or other training Harile felt was appropriate, Val and Elenia grew close as friends.  Despite being a servant, Val was always an equal.  They played with Val’s changeling ability, and Val learned to emulate Elenia quite well, and would occasionally pretend to be her while Elenia snuck out, or even sneak out and then emulate Elenia, who, as she grew, was gaining a reputation of kindness and equal treatment of the people.

Since then, Val has been a companion, friend, protector, spy, and coconspirator.  She has even been a body double for Elenia, when her parents or guards needed someone of similar statue and build to appear.  However, only Elenia knows Val’s secret for sure.  Valerie Leirass is many things to Elenia publicly, and is generally accepted to be able to speak for Elenia on occasion, but Val has become skilled in the arts of diplomacy, deception, and stealth, and keeps Elenia informed well beyond any other resources might.[/sblock]

[sblock=Advancement]L2 -> Rogue 2[/B] HP: +4 (3+1) SP: +11 (8+3)
+1 Bluff, +1 Disguise, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Forgery, +1 KN: Nobility, +1 KN: Local, +1 Open Lock, +1 Decipher Script, +1 KN: Religion, +1 Spellcraft
[/sblock][/sblock]

Val revised, sblocked for space, I'll post it when you say it's OK.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks perfect to me (Religion and Nobility are class skills due to the racial sub level, right?)


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2006)

Nobility is, religion is a CC (i'll mark it).


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 22, 2006)

NOTE:

Due to Thanksgiving, my posting will be a bit disrupted. I'll likely not post from Wednesday morning to Friday evening (USA EST).

But I'll be back!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 25, 2006)

Back ... although it appears the game did not miss my presence.


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2006)

I've been gone for almost a week, and may be gone longer


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay ... maybe this is just me or maybe its been a while since this post moved forward ...

But I don't seem to be connecting with this game and what's going on.  Can someone explain to me in plain english what the princess is suggesting?  Because from the original post it sounded like the princess was giving two choices: 

1. Val does the right thing and give a report but as the princess, thus covering the princesses' butt and allowing her to shirk her duties yet get all the credit.

2. They avoid the whole responsible thing and start running through the worst part of town playing a game of hide and seek with each other.

Personally, I don't see what's much to respect about her, to be honest.  I'm sure I've misread something.  That seems to be happening a lot to me lately.  But in case my posts seem odd I just wanted it clear how I read the earlier posts.  I've reread them all a dozen times (literally) and I keep coming back to those conclusions.  So can someone in plain OOC english explain to me what is really going on?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Okay ... maybe this is just me or maybe its been a while since this post moved forward ...
> 
> But I don't seem to be connecting with this game and what's going on.  Can someone explain to me in plain english what the princess is suggesting?  Because from the original post it sounded like the princess was giving two choices:
> 
> ...



 She's suggesting that either Val pretend to be Elenia and go turn herself in, at which point the rest of the party and Elenia go somewhere and talk about what happened, or else Val stays with the group and they all go to the bad part of town and dodge around to try to avoid the guards while Val reports to Elenia.

The fundamental disconnect is probably that Val and Elenia have a shared understanding of what's going on that Rhaka doesn't share yet--Elenia just escaped the palace again and they're going to chase after her.  Elenia likes to leave the palace whenever possible to mingle with the commonfolk and help those in need, but she isn't allowed to leave the palace


----------



## unleashed (Dec 17, 2006)

Damn, I'd just finished typing up an explanation myself... beaten again. I guess it's best to get it from the author when possible anyway, though mine was pretty much the same... well without the last paragraph of course, because I'm not privy to that information.


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2006)

Backgrounds strike again!

It's your character who's in the dark, so you being in the dark too isn't too far off


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2006)

Actually it's me who's in the dark, from a background perspective at least, as I don't recall/didn't read Valerie's background (probably the first option, but I can't be sure). Though the second paragraph Rystil wrote was what I assumed after reading the IC post anyway.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 30, 2007)

Okay ... so I'm gonna ask.

With Keia's absence still looming large and Bront's post in the TtT forum about needing a leave of absence ...

Were does this game stand?  I know what it is like to have to shoulder the burden of multiple party NPCs ... and while it can be okay if the characters are introduced into the game as NPCs, it's also not always the best when the NPCs are former PCs.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2007)

I have an interesting way to phase out Val after the next bit in the forest, but I'm not as sure what to do about Verra.  We could also try to recruit a replacement or two, perhaps one of the former players from Shadow's Caress?


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 30, 2007)

With all respect to Keia, I personally would vote for phasing out Verra as well - and if we are to recruit then we should recruit two more players rather than one and keeping Verra around.  [Assuming that Keia is still MIA for the long term, of course]  Seeing as how we are in a position do do so peaceably, should Bront or Keia return their characters could remain intact, no?   

[Sblock=RA OOC]I also have another issue to bring up.  I'm not sure that a VoP druid is altogether apropriate for the game.  More than once I've really felt the VoP seem to grind at the essence of the game.  If it should happen that Rhaka should be substituted for a more appropriate character, I am open to that.  Please don't hear that as a necessary request.  Of course I will continue to play Rhaka.  I've just gotten the impression multiple times that her vow and outlook on life doesn't really fit all that well in the game and would be better off being replaced.[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2007)

I guess I could have Verra get a vision and wander off rather easily.  Val will stick around for the next part in the forest, and after that I have a very specific way to phase her out.

[SBLOCK="'OOC'"]
I think the VoP can still work, but if you'd prefer, I'd be open to do a swap-around, the only real concern would be that with 3/4 party members gone, we might lose continuity a bit.  Keeping Val for the next bit might help with that somewhat, though.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 30, 2007)

[Sblock=RA]Well, we'll wait to see how unleashed replies and his thoughts on general recruiting.  If we start recruiting and it looks like having a VoP druid doesn't blend with the "new" party ... she can easily be phased out.  If it fits, she can stick around.

Like I said, I enjoy playing Rhaka. I just got the feeling that she was much more likely to be a hindrance and liability than a help.  I don't want to play a liability character.  But we won't really know how it'll shake down until we figure out where we are going from here.[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> [Sblock=RA]Well, we'll wait to see how unleashed replies and his thoughts on general recruiting.  If we start recruiting and it looks like having a VoP druid doesn't blend with the "new" party ... she can easily be phased out.  If it fits, she can stick around.
> 
> Like I said, I enjoy playing Rhaka. I just got the feeling that she was much more likely to be a hindrance and liability than a help.  I don't want to play a liability character.  But we won't really know how it'll shake down until we figure out where we are going from here.[/Sblock]



 Sure


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 30, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

>



 I didn't really have much more to say yet, since you're right that we'll need to wait and see how it goes 

But I wanted to be clear that I read and agreed with your post


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah, I know.  I was just trying to be funny by one-upping your single world post with a less than single-word post.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 31, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Okay ... so I'm gonna ask.
> 
> With Keia's absence still looming large and Bront's post in the TtT forum about needing a leave of absence ...
> 
> Were does this game stand? I know what it is like to have to shoulder the burden of multiple party NPCs ... and while it can be okay if the characters are introduced into the game as NPCs, it's also not always the best when the NPCs are former PCs.





			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I have an interesting way to phase out Val after the next bit in the forest, but I'm not as sure what to do about Verra. We could also try to recruit a replacement or two, perhaps one of the former players from Shadow's Caress?





			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> With all respect to Keia, I personally would vote for phasing out Verra as well - and if we are to recruit then we should recruit two more players rather than one and keeping Verra around.  [Assuming that Keia is still MIA for the long term, of course]  Seeing as how we are in a position do do so peaceably, should Bront or Keia return their characters could remain intact, no?



I'm happy enough to recruit a few new players and now seems as good a time as any. Elenia could recommend a few people to the party easily enough, if others mention needing to absent themselves from the mission on offer, thus leaving them the choice to return later if the situation allows.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah, that's kind of how I figured it would go down.  So long as anyone new could be introduced by Elenia and anyone beings put on the shelf for a while could be needed by Elenia to stay behind ... that's about all the justification I would need IC.  I'm not too big on those kind of transitions, especially in online games.

[Sblock=RA]Actually, I've done some thinking about RHaka ... and I think I've truly nailed down the conflict that I've felt earlier.  I don't think the conflict is necessarily from her VoP status as much as it is that our understandings of exalted are different.  I think the VoPness isn't what's causing me to feel the tension.  It's more like how the exalted gets put into play.

For example, Rhaka not going into the warehouse.  Essentially, that was a clear case where her exaltedness caused a dirent disconnect with what was expected from her.  I'm not complaining about getting the lower XP, because obviously Rhaka didn't participate in the fight.  The problem was that I can see this kind of disconnect coming up more and more often.  Adventurers often have to do things like sneak into warehouses.  I just don't see an exalted character doing that.  A good character, perhaps.  But not exalted.  Given what's coming up, I think her exalted status is just more likely to get in the way.

Thoughts?[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

[SBLOCK=NLF]Ah, the warehouse thing.  I thought that was a case of you hedging strongly towards Lawful.  It was clearly not a Non-Good or Evil act to enter the warehouse.  Chaotic?  Absolutely.  But she's Neutral Good.  I was (and still am a bit) perplexed that she thought it was an evil act--perhaps you're something approaching Lawful Good in real life so you sometimes conflate the two?

It was also pretty much the only case in the adventure so far of the Exalted thing getting in the way (imo perhaps unnecessarily).  There was some fun Exalted and VoP tension that was purely roleplaying at other points, such as at the inn.  Actually, the only other rough edge, in my opinion, was with the pentagram, and even then I was definitely still okay with it because she eventually did let him out--Dhistan is definitely not the nicest guy, but an Exalted character wouldn't leave anyone to be sacrificed to the Abyss (and Rhaka didn't leave him, so it was okay).  Of all the groups that have played through that scene (three now), Rhaka actually waited far longer than Good or even just Neutral-aligned characters to let the prisoner out--of course, that may just be a caution born of Rhaka understanding that her perception and Wisdom sometimes outpace her understanding.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 31, 2007)

[Sblock=RA]I suppose I can see it that way, although I'll admit I don't buy it at all.  To enter the warehouse, Val had to flat out lie to convince the locksmith to gain entry.  They went into a place that was intentionally locked to keep people out - without any great reason to think of something going on inside besides Kinjon's nose!  They had hunches ... but that was all at the best.  I don't see how going into the warehouse was "good" at all.  Yes, the ends justified the means and the elf was rescued.  Good came out of it, of course.  But the act of entering the warehouse was certainly not a good act!  If we start applying an ends-justifies-the-means approach to good vs. evil then al the characters arel going to join Miko from OotS before too long!

Call me wrong - and if so then we clearly have a difference of opinion - but an exalted character should not be all that interested in lying, breaking-and-entering, and tresspassing.  perhaps a good character might be able to get away with it, but not an exalted one!

In the end, though, I think your latest post has simply convinced me that we are simply going to disagree at more than we agree.  You have already confessed that some of my play with Rhaka leaves you perplexed.  Unfortunately, perplexion has also been my attitude to much of this game.  We've rammed heads for a good part of the game and I haven't particularily enjoyed most of it.  Of the characters in the game, the only ones I find particularily exciting to interact with is Baeleth.  (And the woman at the inn that the party left behind, of course.)

I'll not leave the game and leave you in a lurch when I have no good reason.  But your latest post convinced me that it's time that I at least offer.  If you want to advertise for three new recruits and drop Rhaka I'll go more than willingly.  I haven't enjoyed the game for a while, and I think my posting habits reflect that.  I feel like in the KoD environment I am always antagonistic and I don't want to be that way as a person.  I want gaming to be fun and enjoyable for all involved.  It simply isn't that way for me here.  {I have a feeling that most of it is the conflict of Rhaka and not necessarily personal between you and me, just so you know}

To be fair to Unleashed, I am posting an Sblock for him so that he is aware of this.  You are certainly welcome (and even invited) to read it as well.[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Unleashed]I am writing this Sblock for your benefit, although I have invited RA to read it.

I want you to know that I've offered to leave KoD.  Some of the actions that I have had Rhaka do perplex RA because we have a difference in understanding regarding exalted.  I must admit that more often than not I am perplexed by this campaign and its definition of good.  I haven't enjoyed the story arc for a while, and I think my posting habits here reflect that.  At several times when the game has stalled I've had to force myself to ocassionally be the one to bump the thread when really I was pleased to see it stalled.  [And you have bumped more often than I, although hopefully more willingly.]

Anyway, I did not say I was leaving, only that I have offered to leave.  In other words, I will continue to play Rhaka (or another character) for the sake of keeping the story going.  However, I extended the invitation to RA to recruit for three new players and let Rhaka go.  If there are three people out there who would like to play in this story under RA, I would rather give them the opportunity than take a spot that they could have.

EDIT: Just to be clear, my discomfort is with the understanding of good/exalted, not with RA personally.  I have also offered to stay and play a non-exalted character if you would desire the game to continue.[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

[SBLOCK=NLF]Admittedly, entering the warehouse itself, like eating lunch or having a conversation, was an act that wasn't aligned with any alignment, neither good nor non-good.  Even an exalted character does many things each day that aren't explictly good (but they often lead to Good acts later on--eating lets the exalted character be nourished).  

Lying is not an evil act, though--and Val actually managed to get them in with far less trouble than the other groups (they broke in through the windows--I could see how if Rhaka did that, she'd definitely want to at the very least repair the windows).  Imagine a Chaotic Good Exalted character--that sort of character would definitely lie, right?  All that being said, out of character I actually have a strict personal moral code to never say something that is not true, so it's not that I think lying is the right thing to do in the real world--just that it isn't non-good in D&D, it is fundamentally Chaotic.

All that aside--that doesn't mean I don't want you in the game.  If you _want_ to leave, that's a different story, as I also don't want to keep you here against your will.  Honestly, if you want to leave though, I'm probably best just indefinitely halting this game unless Bront and Keia come back--this short adventure series wouldn't be cohesive at all for a group that was 75-80% made up of people who missed the first part--I might as well just start over.  I won't be upset if I have to do this, though, if the players weren't having fun in the first place 

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 31, 2007)

[Sblock=RA]If I were to stay, it would be because Unleashed desires to continue the game.  I respect Unleashed enough that if he were to say that he was having fun and would like to see the game continue, I would stay.  If you say that you will shut the game down if I leave and Unleashed would like to keep playing Baeleth, then I will certainly stay.  And I won't be a grumpy player, either, fwiw.

I took most of the afternoon to get away (my wife wanted to go shopping and Barnes and Noble anyway ...) and I did a bit of thinking.  If Unleashed does want to stay, though, I think it would be best to come up with a new character.  Something that totally takes me off of the good/evil axis.  It seems to me that you and I have the greatest disagreement along what is good or evil.  You and I don't seem to disagree much on what is lawful/chaotic.  So I guess what I am saying is something easy like an LN fighter type.  (I don't know what Baeleth is, so I don't know if it would clash) At this point if I were to stay and truly try to make it work I'd rather play something that is straight up and straight forward.  Something simple like a fighter.  [Or even a rogue variant fighter from UA if we need something with skills]  I just think that if Unleashed wants to continue that it be best if we get away from exalted definately and good as well.  Like I said, I don't have any person conflicts with you, per se ... just that we understand "good vs evil" differently.  [And no, I would not expect a chaotic good character to lie.  But that can be put behind us.]

I honestly don't also see why the game couldn't continue with a fairly new cast, although you are the DM.  From the player's perspective ... so far the only major thiings that seem to be happening is that some sacrifices were discovered and there's something about a new cult.  An irritating elf was discovered, but he'll irritate just about anyone whether they are new or not.  I don't see why a new group of players couldn't be brought on through Elenia and told "this is what's up ... go with Baeleth and do whatever is necessary."  But as I originally said, you are the DM.  You know what's coming up and how important it is that the same characters who just completed that task continue on ahead.  From my perspective as a player, it doesn't seem that important.[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

[SBLOCK=NLF]Wow, actually I think you and I may have a fundamental disconnect on Law and Chaos as well because now I'm certain you conflate Law and Good.  I assumed for granted that everyone would agree that a Chaotic Good character would lie (in fact, for proof that this is the canonical stance from Wizards, see the Chaotic Good Beguiler example in PHII where they lie and manipulate people to help lead to happiness and better lives for all--not that what Wizards thinks matters, per se).  In the end, though, it doesn't really matter to our ability to play the game (though you may even actually want to play an Exalted Paladin because it seems like your idea of Chaotic Good would be able to stay as a Paladin in my game without a problem).  It's usually the GMs who are more stringent with alignments than the players that cause problems (frex if I was in your game with a Chaotic Good character who lied constantly and you zapped me to Chaotic Neutral, that would make me sad), but when the players have stauncher stricter views, this is easily overcome by playing a stauncher, stricter character   In that sense, Rhaka may be the right direction, almost perfect even.  All of her actions (and your characterisation of Good in these SBLOCKs, which is interesting by the way and I'm happy to continue discussing) have been pretty-much 100% perfectly in line with a Lawful Good Exalted character.  It's just that she's a Neutral Good Exalted character.

Interesting question (and I think I know the answer you'll give to this one):  If you were forced to pick and all other things being equal, which would you say is more _Good_--a Lawful Good character or a Neutral Good character.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 1, 2007)

[Sblock=RA]For the record, note that I edited Unleashed's Sblock above earlier after my previous post.  I didn't change the original post, simply added the two lines at the end.

In answer to your question, I would say that NG is the purest good because it is the most flexible good.  It can be comfortable in both law and chaos although admittedly never truly comfortable in the extreme of others.

I also came to a new understanding.  I definately do not define good in my personal life along the lines of D&D.  I think their version of Good it often boils down to "respector of life" while their version of evil boils down to "taker of life." (Or for lack of a better term ... "disrespector of life)  With that understanding, I can understand how at WotC a chaotic good could be comfortable with lying, although I fundamantally disagree.

ASIDE: However, I would still place lying in the evil camp because lying to someone is ultimately a sign that you disrespect their life.  A liar does not think them worthy enough to need to be honest to them.  Thus, because of your willingness to lie to them you are saying in your mind that they are less of a person.  That is a disrespect of life.  I would consider manipulation an evil act for the same reason.  If you are willing to manipulate someone, you are showing disrespect for their life, priorities, and right to think for themselves.  You disrespect them.  You take away the value of their life.  You may not kill them physically ... well, enough of that I suppose.  (You is used in the general, not specific, here.)

As for me switching Good/Law ... perhaps.  However ... I honestly think you would not have a problem in my games because I essentially ignore alignment (unless you can't stand that - at which point I'd drive you berserk).  People role-play what they want and as long as they stay true In-Character I don't get upset at whatever alignment that In-Character alignment is.  I've never knocked any player from one alignment to another.  In that regard, you may hate my games, because I honestly don't know what alignments any of my players are.  I know they put it on the character sheet, but beyond looking at it at character submission I simply don't care about it enough to know.  So long as they don't make a big deal about it, I don't either.

Let's see.  What else.  For the record, I hate the write-up about the Beguiler class.  But you and I have been down that road in the past. You love the fluff of the Beguiler and hate the fluff of the Duskblade.  (I don't know what you think about either of the classes.)  I dislike the Beguiler and am okay with the Duskblade.  Maybe I simply have a personal hatred of the way D&D defines alignments, then.  If so, I'm okay with that  the game can be fun without agreeing with WotC about alignments.

As for where to go ... I'm happy continuing these discussions.  Like I've said, though, Rhaka has not been good.  Perhaps it is the disconnect over the alignment and the VoP combined ... but whatever it is this game has been a struggle.  Not because you aren't an interesting DM.  It just seems like Rhaka is always going away from the direction of the game.  So, if the game has to progress I have to put Rhaka in a box and capitulate.  And that's just frustrating.  If I played a more vanilla "okay, I'll go kill things" or "I don't care what we do so long as it's adventure" I wouldn't have to worry about it so much.  Either way, Rhaks is neither of those things.  {And don't take that to mean a low-INT character, either.}
[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for the thought Nonlethal, but I'm happy enough to put the game on hiatus until some of the original players return or do whatever else Rystil is happy with, if you don't wish to continue. I was really enjoying all the interpersonal exchanges between the characters, especially Verra and Baeleth, but that effectively ended a while ago, and with all the original characters gone Baeleth would likely change into a different person. While it might be fun to have Baeleth head in another direction, I don't know if I want to do that right now.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, to be honest I don't wish to continue with Rhaka.  She's much too complex of a character to play when RA and I have discrepency about Good/Exalted.  I'll sit back and wait for RA to think about where he wants to go with everything else that we've discussed.


----------



## Bront (Feb 1, 2007)

On a side note, has anyone even heard from Keia?


----------



## unleashed (Feb 1, 2007)

No, but then Keia and I don't/didn't communicate much outside the games we were in.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm really up for anything

[SBLOCK=NLF]Ironically, the part that I was thinking might be right up Rhaka's alley (and involves meeting a character that would be interesting to interact with Rhaka) is the very next part in the forest.

As for Law/Good--I definitely don't think you switch them--conflating is different than switching.  Still, if you played it fast and loose as the GM, alignment disconnects admittedly won't matter much (except with Paladins and such), since as I said, it is usually only the stricter enforcer of the requirements as a GM who makes trouble for the PCs (although I guess this time I made trouble for the PCs while being the laxer enforcer--which is a first to my knowledge  ).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 3, 2007)

Okay, I realize that I am the one who started this debate and I suppose I should be the one to finish it.  So, here it is.  Nothing held back.

1. I just finished typing a post in the General forum about PbPs and how they only work if the players are committed.  Talk about making myself feel like a hypocrite.  So, I realized that I should apologize first and foremost.

2. All of what I said earlier in this thread was true, however.  I didn't like playing in conflict between ideals between RA and myself over good/lawful.  I wasn't really appreciative of alqways feeling like Rhaka's VoPness was counter-intuitive to the needs and goals of the party.  Slowly my irritation crept into causing me to be not so committed to the game.  Unfortunately, since I wasn't having fun it lead to a lack of committment.  That's what the above apology is for.  Not for what I said, but for letting my dislike of the conflict about my character to interfere.



However, I also did like being a player in a PbP.  [Don't get me wrong, I like DMing as well, and I hope my players like my DMing.]  But it was nice to be a player.  And ... I am interested in the actual story here.  I just wish I was playing a character who could be more "free" about the story as well.

So, here's what I'll propose.  If you both feel it worthwhile, I'd like to continue with another character instead of Rhaka.  I'd like to play something simple (non-caster) if possible.  If this is acceptable to RA and if Unleashed would like to keep up the game, I'd also like to continue.  I wouldn't mind trying again with a character that I can feel comfortable getting into their skin.

It's an honest answer, but I also understand if I've already ruined it.  I'm open to suggestions, really.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 3, 2007)

As I said before, I'm perfectly fine with switching characters in general, but on the other hand, I don't think it is worthwhile to continue the game with only one of the initial four characters left if I have to recruit a party that is 80% new (plus poor Baeleth).  This game is already a bit different than usual because I skipped around and modified things based on some of the characters (particularly Val), so it won't hold together very well with an all-new cast.

Possibilities (most of these are pretty bad ideas, but we have to start somewhere):

1) Hiatus and hope some of the AWOL players return
2) Kill the game
3) Restart the game
4) Retcon and pretend that we restarted the game with different characters, even though we didn't
5) Something better?

EDIT: By the way, NLF--as far as I'm concerned, the players who left the game are the main cause of the rearrangement problems, not you  (If it had just been Rhaka who needed to switch out and Val and Verra were still around, there wouldn't be an issue at all)  That said, RL comes first, so they did the right thing too.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm fine to continue... now to work out how that's going to happen.

A hiatus would be the best option if we could pull it off, but I'm concerned it'll just turn into option 2 or send us back to this discussion again in the not too distant future if the others cannot return in a reasonable amount of time. So moving on to the more likely choices for continued play...

If you both would prefer to start from scratch, which would probably be the easiest way to go with adding a lot of new characters, I'm happy to do that. After all, I haven't really used any of Baeleth's Wizard abilities yet, so I won't miss them, and it won't take much to change him back to 1st-level... or I could make a new character too, though I've no idea what that would be right now. As for forgetting the plot, it's almost as simple as not looking at my log for this game thus far.  

Otherwise, retconning Nonlethal's replacement for Rhaka, and adding new players from where we're up to seems a possibility from my perspective. As it means Nonlethal and I won't have to forget what we already know to make the game work, and the new players won't be expected to know everything we know from the start. Also, it might allow for AWOL players to return at some point.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm okay with either of those.

Although I have to admit, I feel like this is a choice between chosing to cut my own pinkie finger off or choosing to watch someone else cut off the pinkie of a good friend.  {Sorry for the gorey analogy.}  I know you said that it isn't completely my fault, RA.  But it still feels like it.


----------



## Bront (Feb 5, 2007)

Sorry about that.

FWIW, I am potentialy relocating, and potentialy on my own dime, but either way, we need to do some house renovations (the floor in one room was coming up), plan a trip out there to look around, and generaly, I had already bitten off so much in PbP it was gnawing at my sanity (what little I already have left).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 5, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry about that.
> 
> FWIW, I am potentialy relocating, and potentialy on my own dime, but either way, we need to do some house renovations (the floor in one room was coming up), plan a trip out there to look around, and generaly, I had already bitten off so much in PbP it was gnawing at my sanity (what little I already have left).



 As I said above--you did the right thing, Bront.  RL comes first, and this is just a game.  No matter what happens, KoD will live on in some form


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, I understand it that way too.  RL always has to come before games.  It's a bit sad sometimes to see people go, but relocating, being newly married, etc all change a person's free time.

Anyway, RA ... any thoughts?

Something I was thinking about - although I don't know if it would work ... could Aileen (Elenia) offer to send some new recruits with Baeleth?  (Perhas friends she knows as Aileen who don't know she's the princess?  Maybe they're looking for work and she hooks them up unofficially?) If they were briefed by Baeleth before they went, it would give reason for me to hold on to Rhaka's IC knowledge of the non-Rhaka specific storyline.  The other recruits (however many there are) could just pick it up as we went ahead.

That way, Baeleth could continue to be played and the storyline could continue, and my knowledge isn't wasted completely by having a new character.  In other words, it need not be like only 1 character is continuing ... I would just be responsible for making sure my character "remembered" what information they did on account of Baeleth's debriefing.

Additionally, it would leave the door open for Val and/or Verra to be re-entered into the story if Bront/Keia return to the game later.

Possibility?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 6, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Yeah, I understand it that way too.  RL always has to come before games.  It's a bit sad sometimes to see people go, but relocating, being newly married, etc all change a person's free time.
> 
> Anyway, RA ... any thoughts?
> 
> ...



 Oh, that's exactly my plan for the new players--you've nailed it on the head.  But I need to have at least some continuity though from the beginning.  Have you ever had one of these moments:

The PCs can't carry all the stuff out of the dungeon, so they hire out an NPC merchant to port the stuff and sell it, and sign a contract that everyone can agree with.  Several adventures and character deaths later, they come back for their money.  The merchant says "I've never seen any of you before in my life," and he's right--none of the initial players remain.  

In that sense, I don't want killing Baeleth to do this, if he ever gets killed (almost happened last time, for instance--could easily happen next time).  If he's the only one of the four initial characters who sticks around, then one little roll (a crit for an orc, a failed save-or-die, etc) will do that to the party.  I've also seen parties that fell flat because the lack of initial players ruined the impetus to actually do the adventure.  No, I need to have a decent number of the initial characters around.

If someone were to take over Val, Verra, (or hey--even Rhaka), that would fix it.  My ret-con idea would too.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 6, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The PCs can't carry all the stuff out of the dungeon, so they hire out an NPC merchant to port the stuff and sell it, and sign a contract that everyone can agree with.  Several adventures and character deaths later, they come back for their money.  The merchant says "I've never seen any of you before in my life," and he's right--none of the initial players remain.




Heh.  That's funny!  And for the record, I'd actually be on the side of the merchant.  Of course, as a DM I'd also have made sure that the replacement characters weren't depending on that wealth so that when they complained they wouldn't have a leg to stand on.

If it would make you feel better ... I could always continue to play Rhaka until she inentionally eats a poison berry.  Then she wouldn't need to come back!  [Kidding .. just so you know.]  Although, it brings up an interesting question.  Clearly suicide (at least non-sacrifical suicide like standing in the path of a black dragon so your friends can get away unharmed) is not a good act, right?  But is it lawful or chaotic as you see it?  [Or neither, because it falls on the good/evil axis?]

On a different note, I had an idea, but it would need some serious work.  It might make it easier to continue with as little retro-thingie as possible.  The question is, how far would you allow it?  Slap Rhaka into a new alignment, whatever fits her.  Strip her of her VoPness, that's okay.  The only problem is what to do with her.  Without her VoPness/exalted status she's an even weaker character, although she would be easier to RP and wouldn't necessarily conflict the party.  Is this even a possibility?  The problem is, would she then become so weak that she's worthless to the party?  I had originally given her a low INT as a flaw to help balance the VOP benefits.  As I've said before, I think it's the whole alignment/VoP/exalted thing at work here.  If we can come to an alignment agreement and if she has a foreseable future as a legit character ... it could work.  Any thoughts on this?  It certainly would require a fair amount of work on my behalf .. although in some respects it would be like getting a different character.  It would take the least amount of work on your part (and Unleashed's aprt) and that would also make me happy.  But is this even possible?  Thoughts?  

FWIW, I don't want to sound wishy-washy.  I just want to be able to pick up the game and not feel like I'm hindering it.  I want to play and have fun, but I want you all to do the same.  I realize that may come out as wishy-washy ... but I'm trying to find some sort of compromise so that I go on with a character that I can enjoy playing and you all can enjoy the game like you have been.  I guess what I am saying is that in the end, if we restart/retcon I'll always feel as though you all had to go about a lot of work just to please me (even though you said it isn't that, RA).  So I'll throw out ths idea as a last ditch effort to prevent you all from having to do much work and still allow me to be excited about the game.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 6, 2007)

> Heh. That's funny! And for the record, I'd actually be on the side of the merchant. Of course, as a DM I'd also have made sure that the replacement characters weren't depending on that wealth so that when they complained they wouldn't have a leg to stand on.




Yeah, that specific event didn't happen to me (though I read it online), but similar things do happen sometimes.



> If it would make you feel better ... I could always continue to play Rhaka until she inentionally eats a poison berry. Then she wouldn't need to come back! [Kidding .. just so you know.] Although, it brings up an interesting question. Clearly suicide (at least non-sacrifical suicide like standing in the path of a black dragon so your friends can get away unharmed) is not a good act, right? But is it lawful or chaotic as you see it? [Or neither, because it falls on the good/evil axis?]




In D&D terms...hmm, any Law/Chaos from the act would depend on the motivation behind it, I think.  Definitely non-good though.  In real life, to me, suicide is the ultimately existentitally indefensible act--murder can be defended (if the person you murder was a psychotic killer bent on your destruction and your families, etc, and you do it in self-defense), but suicide (nonsacrificial suicide because of depression, etc) cannot.  It's a grim topic, though--let's not dwell on it too much.



> On a different note, I had an idea, but it would need some serious work. It might make it easier to continue with as little retro-thingie as possible. The question is, how far would you allow it? Slap Rhaka into a new alignment, whatever fits her. Strip her of her VoPness, that's okay. The only problem is what to do with her. Without her VoPness/exalted status she's an even weaker character, although she would be easier to RP and wouldn't necessarily conflict the party. Is this even a possibility? The problem is, would she then become so weak that she's worthless to the party? I had originally given her a low INT as a flaw to help balance the VOP benefits. As I've said before, I think it's the whole alignment/VoP/exalted thing at work here. If we can come to an alignment agreement and if she has a foreseable future as a legit character ... it could work. Any thoughts on this? It certainly would require a fair amount of work on my behalf .. although in some respects it would be like getting a different character. It would take the least amount of work on your part (and Unleashed's aprt) and that would also make me happy. But is this even possible? Thoughts?




I think Rhaka is doing an excellent job of keeping Exalted and following her Vow.  If I had to peg her alignment as what I see as closest, she would keep the VoP and slide over to _Lawful_ Good [Exalted].  Of course, then she'd lose all Druid powers .  Frankly, though, she hasn't done enough to force an alignment shift yet (though if you play her consistently, she would eventually), and even then, it wouldn't be away from [Exalted].   



> FWIW, I don't want to sound wishy-washy. I just want to be able to pick up the game and not feel like I'm hindering it. I want to play and have fun, but I want you all to do the same. I realize that may come out as wishy-washy ... but I'm trying to find some sort of compromise so that I go on with a character that I can enjoy playing and you all can enjoy the game like you have been.




Yeah, if all people aren't all having fun, the game might as well stop (that's my opinion anyway).  There's no sense in anyone playing and not having fun.  So if you'd rather roll up a new character, we can work something out (it would be easy enough to retcon--based on what kind of character you make, maybe they stayed outside with Rhaka, maybe they were tied up and ready for sacrifice with Dhistan, etc).


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, this thread has been innactive for almost a month now, so I'm assuming it's a dead thread.

Just to make it official, I'm going to stop monitoring it.  I've just come through an intensely busy week and have nothing but busy weeks ahead for the next month or two.  It's time to consolidate my efforts.  So, Just to make it official I'm going to drop out of the game ... although I suspect in all our minds the game was ended anyway.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 28, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> ... although I suspect in all our minds the game was ended anyway.



Nope, just waiting for a decision as to how things were going to proceed after posting my thoughts at the start of the month. I did wonder if anyone was going to say anything though.


----------



## Bront (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm still subscribed to it, oddly enough...


----------

